# What Are Friends For? - by Casso (~BBW (Multiple), Lesbian Foreplay, Feeding,~XWG)



## Blame Picasso

_~BBW (Multiple), Lesbian Foreplay, Feeding,~XWG _Two girls on their own for the first time at college explore their fantasies involving food and sexual relationships

[*Author's Note: *Here's another lost soul from the Discard Room archive (original found here). I guess I just can't stand seeing a good story go to waste. I've expanded it a little (a gross understatement! - ed). 

I gave the girls a bit more depth and bit of a back story. The first chapter just lays groundwork that I thought the original could have used. We get to the meat and potatoes in the next chapter (so will the two main characters or at least the food.) 

This story was billed as being written by Anonymous, so I don't know who to thank for the inspiration. As always, I hope everyone enjoys.

Rob]

*What Are Friends For?
By Casso*​
Chapter One: Secrets Revealed

Rachel Mara and Jennifer Novacek had been best friends for as long as they could remember. Rachel was artistic and loved to draw and paint, Jennifer loved to write poems and short stories. Each would spend hours on a particular project, as the other would work on hers in the same room. Often they would not speak a word as Rachel painted and Jennifer wrote. If one finished before the other she would wait patiently until the other completed hers, then they would share what they had created with each other.

It was during Senior year in high school, shortly after her 18th birthday that Jennifer wrote a story that triggered a strong response from Rachel. She had written a short tome about a young woman who discovered a magic book that would allow her to cast magic spells. 

The woman in the story cast a spell that would allow her to eat whatever she wanted and grow as fat as she wanted. The girl ate enormous amounts of sweets and fattening foods growing to over four hundred pounds in a matter of days. 

Jennifer was very descriptive and graphic, particularly about the womans family and friends reactions to her size.

Rachel was speechless after reading it and Jennifer was immediately embarrassed about it.

Its just a silly idea I had, Jennifer said casually, reaching for her notebook when Rachel held it back, away from her. Come on, give me my book! Jennifer demanded, her face turning red more from shame than anger.

Rachel held it to her small bosom. Jen, she said biting her lower lip for a second, unsure of how to continue. I loved this story.

Yeah, right, give me my book.

Im serious, its amazing, Rachel said, still clutching the notebook.

Jennifer realized her best friend wasnt teasing her and she stopped trying to take her book, she instead sat back down on the floor of Rachels bedroom where shed been writing. No shit?

No shit, its kind ofsexy and empowering.

Sexy? Please, Jennifer said shaking her head. Her long auburn hair hung into her face and she pushed out her bottom lip and blew her hair out of her eyes.

You dont think what this girl does in this story is sexy at all? Rachel asked her friend.

Well, no, its justkind of, I guess... She admitted to her friend.

Yes or no, Jen? I Rachel hesitated. Id really like to know what you meant. Because Ifound it very sexual.

Jennifer was silent for a moment, and this was odd with her closest friend on the planet. Finally she sighed. Its kind of a fantasy. Myfantasy. She admitted and crossed her arms over her chest defensively.
Rachel sat still for a moment before she slid Jennifers notebook back across the floor to her. Both friends were silent before Rachel very carefully lifted up the coverlet on her bed and reached under her mattress. She pulled out a sketchbook and silently laid it before Jennifer.

Jennifer looked at Rachel, but Rachel was bright red and looked away from her. She took the sketchbook and opened it. Inside were dozens of drawings of women. Sketches, thumbnails, even fully inked and colored drawings of women of all sizes. They ranged from thin to plump, fat and even grossly obese. There were drawings of women so fat their arms and legs were apparently useless.

Jennifer flipped through the book enrapt by the images her friend had obviously spent many hours working on in secret. After several silent minutes, Jennifer looked up at her friend who was chewing on her bottom lip, staring out the window.

Rachel turned to her friend and Jennifer just shook her head slowly and low whistle came from her lips. Now thats sexy, Was all she said.

Areyou messing with me? Rachel asked quietly.

No baby girl, Jennifer said laying the book on the carpet, Rachel quickly scooped it up and hugged it to her chest.

Weve both kind of have some kind of Jennifer was a writer, but she had no words to finish that sentence.

Ive fantasized about being really, really fat for a long time, Rachel admitted.

I sometimes put pillows under my shirt and in my sweatpants and pretend Im like400 pounds, Jennifer replied.

Holy shit, Rachel whispered before bursting out laughing. Ive done that too. The two girls suddenly hugged, happy that each of their deepest sexual secrets was out in the open.

They laughed for quite awhile before they began firing questions at each other about their fantasy. It was like the two friends had just met all over again. Both of them had always fantasized that they would become huge cows.

What about Tommy? Jennifer asked Rachel in regard to her boyfriend.

Oh please, if I never told you I certainly have never told him. Are you kidding? Rachel replied. All he does is talk about what a great ass he thinks I have. Rachel was 5'5 112 pounds with blue eyes, blonde hair that ran down her back and she did have a great ass.

Have you ever told Paul? She asked Jennifer. She was 5'7 128, with green eyes, and long auburn hair. She was taller and a little heavier than Rachel and while she had a nice ass too, hers was rounder. Her claim to fame was her boobs. Jennifer had enormous breasts. She wore a d-cup bra and usually wore loose, baggy sweatshirts to conceal them. Rachel had always teased her. Her nicknames for Jennifer ranged from D-cup to Knockers Novacek.

Actually I kind of brought it up once, Jennifer admitted. We were talking about wishes one day and I said I wished I could be 500 pounds just for a day to see what it felt like.

What did he think of that?

Jennifer replied in a deep voice like Pauls. Oh, well as long as its just for a day. Ill be out with the guys, let me know when youre sexy again. 

They each laughed. After that day they regularly kept each other updated on their fantasy stories and drawings.

They both applied to the same college, and they were accepted to The College of New Jersey, in Trenton. Each had dumped their boyfriends before the summer so they could be free during their last summer.
Each of their families was financially comfortable and they were both blessed with a hefty allowance as long as their grades were good. Jennifers father had a little pull with someone in admissions and they managed to waive the mandatory freshman rule of living in a dorm. The girls got a small apartment together in Hamilton; about five miles drive from campus.


----------



## Blame Picasso

*Part Two: College*

The girls drove out to Hamilton together, their parents each followed in their own cars. All three vehicles were packed with the two girls belongings. Jen and Rachel’s father’s each helped carry in boxes and bags of clothes, books, DVDs and assorted knock-knacks for decoration. 

“I remember when I went away to college, I had four milk crates full of albums and speakers the size of small refrigerators.” Jennifer’s father, Tom remarked as Jennifer walked by carrying her laptop and ipod. “She’s got four milk crates of music inside a device she can fit in her pocket.”

“It beats carrying four milk crates, doesn’t it?” Rachel’s father John said.

“That it does. That it does.” Tom agreed. The move took about 45 minutes to complete and the empty apartment was full of boxes. The girl’s had gone to Ikea the week before with their mother’s and bought furniture for the living room, bathroom and both of their bedrooms. The delivery truck pulled in an hour after they had unloaded the cars and were sitting on the floor eating pizza for lunch.

Tom and John finished assembling the furniture about 8:30pm and the parents bid their daughters good night. 

The girls had the entire next day to unpack as it was Sunday and classes didn’t begin until Monday, but they were too excited to sleep and they began unloading boxes and decorating their rooms immediately.

Rachel dug through several boxes until she found the one she was looking for. 

“Ta da!” She hollered as she removed a giant box from a bakery near their parent’s houses. “Italian pastries!” 

“Ooh, let’s try out the coffee maker!” Jennifer said leaping to her feet and running into the kitchen. She’d removed her bra the minute their parents had left and her large breasts bounced with each step.

A half an hour later three of Rachel’s paintings were hung in the living room and several candles were burning on the coffee table and end tables. They didn’t have a television yet; the cable wasn’t due to be turned on until later in the week so there was no point lugging that up yet. Jennifer’s dad had bought them a 32 flat screen and he promised to bring it one night during the week after work to mount it. In the meantime, Rachel’s ipod sat in a small dock on the counter in the kitchen and blasted Feist throughout the apartment.

The coffee had been ready for a few minutes so the two girls collapsed on the couch, each with a steaming mug of coffee. The box of pastries sat on the coffee table before them. Jennifer started with a small strawberry cheese Danish, Rachel went right for a giant cannoli with chocolate chips. Before their coffee was half gone, each had eaten three pastries. 

“Looks like our fantasies are off to a good start.” Jennifer commented as Rachel reached for a fourth dessert.

“Call it the start of the freshman fifteen.” Rachel said with a grin.

“Or twenty-five, or thirty.” Jennifer laughed grabbing another cannoli.

“Who are we kidding? The freshman fifty, here I come.” Rachel laughed with her mouth full of sweet, fattening pastry.

The girls had been looking forward to getting out from under their parent’s watchful eyes. Both intended to indulge their appetites for food for the first time in their lives. When they weren’t eating, they each also planned on playing the field as much as possible as well. Neither of the girls were virgins, but they’d both been tied into relationships for most of their high school years. No one knew them here at school, and no one was going to run into their parents in the supermarket. They were free, and so long as their grades didn’t slip, they could do whatever they wanted.

“I can’t wait to get laid by someone who doesn’t know my last name.” Rachel commented all of the sudden.

Jennifer acted shocked by her friend’s admission. “You slut.”

“Oh and you’re not going to fool around at all?” Rachel asked sarcastically.

“I’m only giving blow jobs.” Jennifer replied. 

“On the first date.” She added and they both laughed.

They finished the box of sweets and their coffee before getting back to their unpacking. The living room and kitchen were soon done and the girls went into their respective rooms to work in there.

By midnight, Rachel was done and she looked about at her first new bedroom in fifteen years. Posters from &#8216;Twilight’ and Salvador Dali decorated her walls along with a poster of the Ramones and the Misfits. She put her laptop on the desk and plugged it in. She then plugged in her phone to charge before deciding to go and see how Jennifer was making out.

Rachel entered Jennifer’s room as she was rummaging through one of the last
Boxes. She laughed as Jennifer pulled out a Butterfinger. Rachel gave her a disbelieving look as Jennifer stuffed it in her mouth. Rachel just giggled as she knew this was just a small portion of food they would intake. “You really are determined to get fat, aren’t you?”

“Mm hmm.” Jennifer nodded, her mouth grossly full of chocolate. “Aren’t you?”

“You have any more?” Rachel asked and was rewarded with a Snickers bar that Jennifer tossed over her shoulder. 

“Ugh, Justin Timberlake? Jay-Z?” Rachel remarked, looking at Jen’s posters. “”How are we even friends?”

“You’ve got a great ass so I put up with you.” Jennifer replied, squeezing Rachel’s butt as she walked past her to the closet.

“Hey!” Rachel laughed. “You’d better call me in the morning if you’re going to sample the goods.”

The next morning Jennifer was up first. She had run out to the 7-11 on the corner and picked up fresh milk and a box of Entenmann’s cherry cheese Danish. She sat at the kitchen table and sipped a cup of coffee and nibbled on a piece of the Danish. Almost without realizing it, she had been cutting small pieces of it as she read the Sunday Paper. Eventually she reached for the knife and saw the box was empty. She had finished the entire box by herself!

“Oops!” She said quietly to herself. “Rachel’s gonna be pissed I didn’t save her any.” She hid the box in the garbage under some papers.

Rachel woke up about a half an hour later and poured herself a coffee. 

“Good morning.” She greeted Jennifer. She grabbed the sports section of the paper and sat with her friend.

“Good morning.” Jennifer replied as she read the Arts and Leisure section.

They drank their coffee and read in silence for a while before Rachel put down her mug and announced she was making breakfast. 

“How about a nice, big, fattening omelet with cheese and bacon?” She asked Jen.
Jennifer thought about the entire Danish she had just eaten. 

“That sounds great!” She said. “I’m starving.”

“You make the toast and don’t skimp on the butter.” Rachel said. “Put on some more coffee too, if you don’t mind.”

An hour later, both girls lied on the large L-shaped couch. An empty container that had held a dozen eggs sat in the garbage along with the empty bread bag. “Holy shit, I can’t move.” Jennifer moaned. The had each eaten a six egg omelet that had five slices of American cheese melted in them, a half a package of bacon each and six slices of toast.
Jennifer rubbed her swollen belly and purred. “That was delicious.” 

“We should go food shopping.” Rachel mentioned.

“I’m going to jump in the shower.” Jennifer announced and she rolled herself off the couch and walked to her room to get some clothes, holding her full belly as she walked.

“You don’t need to hold your belly, it’s not going anywhere.” Rachel called after her. “Your boobs look like they’re going to get away though.” 

Jennifer looked down as she walked, her breasts did indeed wobble without a bra to secure them. She just laughed.

“Jealous!” She called back at Rachel.

Three hours later the girls were walking to and from Rachel’s car with grocery bags in each hand. Jennifer went out to get the last two bags by herself while Rachel started putting the food away. She was wearing a pink tank top that hugged her breasts and her flat, but soft belly. A black pair of stretch shorts hugged her round behind. As she slammed the rear passenger door of her car with her hip, she caught her neighbor upstairs watching her through his window. He looked to be in his early twenties, and she had to admit her had a nice smile as he waved down at her. Her hands being full, she just smiled up at him and went back in.

“Have you seen the cute guy upstairs yet?” She asked Rachel as she set the bags down.

“No, fill me in.” Rachel replied.

“Early twenties, blonde hair, real cute smile.” Jennifer described to her.

“Ooh, you calling dibs?”

“Maybe for a night or two, I’ll share.” She laughed. “Like I said, I’m playing the field. No steady man for me, just a steady supply of meat.”

“That’s disgusting.” Rachel commented. 

“Count me in.”  She added and again the two girls laughed.

By the time they were done, the freezer was full of TV dinners, frozen pizzas, hamburgers, hot dogs, and gallons of ice cream. The pantry was loaded with snacks and side dishes.

“What shall we do now?” Rachel asked as she collapsed on the couch. “No television, no homework, no laundry to, and we have the shopping done for the week.”

“What time is it?” Jennifer asked from the dining room table where she had plopped her ass down.

“2:15.”

“Do you want to go to the mall?” Jen suggested.

“Nah, not really.”

“Play a game?” 

Again, Rachel just wrinkled her nose.

“Wanna start pigging out on all the goodies we just bought?”

Rachel suddenly jumped from the couch and dashed into the kitchen, Jennifer also jumped up and they met by the open refrigerator. Jennifer pulled out a sleeve of bagels and a huge tub of cream cheese. Rachel took a bag of frozen burritos from the freezer.

“How many?” she asked Jen.

“Um, I’m good for two, no three.”

“Are you sure? these things are huge.” Rachel cautioned.

“I wanna be huge.” Was Jen’s response.

Rachel suddenly stopped. “Wait a minute. Are you serious about doing this?”

“I don’t know, I’ll worry about it later.” Jen replied sticking two bagels in the toaster.

“Seriously, Jen. Are you serious about letting go and feeding our dream?”

Jen stopped and looked at Rachel holding the bag of frozen meat and cheese. “I’m seriously going to eat as much as I want and see how I like my body as it gets fatter.” 

Jen stated. “If I put on ten or fifteen pounds and I don’t like what I see or feel, then no, I’m not going to commit to gaining a hundred pounds. I don’t see why a commitment needs to be made.”

“I agree with that.” Rachel replied. “I’m not asking for a commitment, but I do think we ought to weigh ourselves now while all we have under our belts is a night of Italian pastries and a huge breakfast.”

“And an entire Entenmann’s cheese Danish.” Jen added meekly.

“Huh?” Rachel asked with one eyebrow raised.

“I finished it before you woke up, sorry.”

“Hey, you are serious.” Rachel laughed. 

They both went down the hall into the bathroom and pulled out the brand new digital scale Rachel had bought.

“How high does this go up?” Jennifer asked.

“400 pounds.”

“That will be plenty.” Jennifer said stepping on. Rachel went to her room and returned with a notebook. She wrote the date on the top, August 31, and started two columns, one for her and one for Jen.

“132 pounds.” Jen whispered. “No way, I did not put on four pounds already?”

“That’s what it says, baby girl.” Rachel replied. 

Jen stepped off and she got on.

“114” Rachel said and Jen wrote it down. 

“Okay, we’ll weigh ourselves every Sunday from now on.”

“Deal. Shall we make this interesting?” Jen asked wickedly.

“Loser makes breakfast the following Saturday?”

“Awesome. Let’s go eat.” Jen said with a big grin as she slid the scale back not the corner and led the way down the hall.

Bagels, burritos, chips and nachos, soda, and ice cream began disappearing into the two beauties. Several hours later they were both sound asleep on the couch. Plates and wrapper littered the coffee table and floor of the living room.


----------



## Blame Picasso

*Chapter Three -Week One*

Rachel awoke at 7:15 pm and sat up slowly. Her belly was still full and it hurt. She straightened up and belched long and loud. 

“Oh, that felt good!” sShe whispered.

“Why would you whisper after burping so loudly that the windows shook?” Jennifer asked slowly opening her eyes. 

“Bite me.” Rachel replied then leaned to her side and farted along and loudly. “Blasted burritos.”

“That’s for sure.” Jennifer agreed before passing gas herself. Rachel answered with another huge fart. 

“This is getting nasty Rach.” They farted together and each of them busted out in laughter.

“Ow, don’t make me laugh.” Rachel moaned. “Four burritos, whose idea was that?”

“There were eight in the box. You didn’t eat anything I didn’t.” Jennifer said, her eyes still closed.

“What didn’t we eat?” Rachel asked looking at all of the empty bowls and dirty plates. 

“I don’t know. Dinner?” Jennifer asked with a grin.

“Like we need dinner.” Rachel countered. “What do you have in mind?” She added with a sly smile.

“Pizza delivered by a gorgeous man who will rub our stuffed bellies and feed us by hand.” Jennifer wished with a laugh.

“My dad’s going to freak when he sees my cash is almost gone. Thank goodness for credit cards…in his name.” Rachel sighed as she searched on her blackberry for a pizza place. A moment later she was talking to a girl at Carlene’s Pizza and ordering four large cheese pies and two 2-liter bottles of soda.

“Should we straighten up a bit?” Jennifer asked finally sitting up.

“Why, to impress the pizza guy? I’ll straighten up later.” Rachel replied checking her email on her blackberry since she had it out.

Jennifer sat across from Rachel and laughed. “Rachel, you are a mess, look at your shirt.” Rachel looked down and saw she had several stains from their pig out session on her top. She looked over at Jennifer and rolled her eyes.

“Look who’s calling the kettle black over there Miss Burrito-boobs.”

Jennifer looked at her own stained shirt and blushed. “Everything was so yummy, I got carried away.” 

She stood slowly and walked down the hallway to her room and slipped the dirty shirt off and replaced it with a tight t-shirt. She was braless and she could see that her nipples were erect. She didn’t care; maybe the pizza guy would give her a discount.

Walking back into the living room, she saw that Rachel had also gotten up and was surveying the carnage in the kitchen. The bagels were gone; the cream cheese tub was empty on the counter. The burritos were also gone, along with a box of donuts and a gallon of ice cream. 

“Quite a feast, huh?” Jennifer commented. Rachel lifted her leg a bit and farted loudly again. “You’re so sexy.” Jen sneered sarcastically and went back to the couch to await the pizza guy.

When the deliveryman arrived, Rachel jumped up with glee. She ran to the door and opened it. She first looked at the pizzas with greedy eyes, and then she looked up at the delivery guy and was immediately smitten. He had thick dark hair that looked as though it hadn’t been combed in days and piercing blue eyes. He smiled at her and she stuttered.

“Wh-what do we owe you?”

"I see you’re new here so I just want to welcome you by giving you a free charge on this order," said the pizza guy.

“Wow, thanks, what’s your name?” She asked getting her composure back.

“I’m Scott.” He said and he smiled. Rachel melted; his teeth were white and perfect. 

“Do you usually deliver to this area?” she asked with a flirtatious look in her eyes.

Scott nodded, a little taken aback by the young beauty flirting with him. 

Rachel wore just a t-shirt and a pair of sweatpants. She wore no bra, she wasn’t even wearing underwear, but Scott didn’t know that. He looked down at her bare feet.

“Nice toes.” He smiled.

Rachel looked down and saw her little pink polished toes and giggled. 

“Girls night,” She replied. 

Jennifer finally came to the door and took the pizzas while the two flirted with each other. Scott was speechless at the way her boobs swayed in her tight shirt even when she just walked. 

“I wish I was a girl tonight.” Scott joked. 

Rachel laughed. “Maybe next time?”

Thinking quickly, Scott grabbed a pen from his pocket and wrote his number on the bill. 

“Let me know when next time is, I’ll bring the food, no charge,” He said as he turned to leave without waiting for Rachel to reply. He was kind of shy, and he was afraid she would reject him or laugh.

Rachel thanked him as he walked away. 

“I’ll call you next time.” She said, he turned and smiled at her again.

Jennifer sat at the dining room table with the first pizza box already open when Rachel entered with the two bottles of soda. 

“Well he seems nice.” She commented slyly to Rachel.

“Oh, I’ll be calling him very soon.” Rachel said pouring a glass of soda for each of them.

As they both dug in, they found they were full after just a few slices. The afternoon had been quite a food-fest, after all, but the girls pushed on and enjoyed every bite of the pizza. 

Slice after slice they plodded through the first pizza in twenty minutes. Jennifer put the last two pizzas in the oven to keep them warm and they started on the second. It too finally disappeared. Slowly they ate and chit chatted about their class schedules and what they would be making for dinner all week. 

Jennifer’s father called about 9:00 and said he’d be up Thursday afternoon to hook up the television. The cable guy was due to come Friday morning, so it worked out well.

Finally, Rachel grabbed the last slice from the last box and slipped it into her greedy mouth, Jennifer was mad to see that Rachel had eaten more than her.

"Well, I guess we see who’s gonna be the bigger cow, huh?" Jennifer commented.

“You snooze, you lose. Eat faster, fatty.” Rachel replied and stuck her tongue out at her.

By then it was after ten and both girls were stuffed and exhausted. 

“I’m toast.” Jennifer declared. “I have an 8:15 class and a 9:40. After that I have a break and I’ll straighten up the apartment.”

“Cool, thanks, Jen. I’m so fat and tired I can’t keep my eyes open much longer.” 

Jen got up and gave Rachel a kiss on her forehead as she went to bed. “I’m so glad I have a best friend like you, even if you do hog all the pizza.” 

“Good night.” Rachel said sleepily and she got up to go to her own bed. As the first week wore on, the two girls made friends and both enjoyed their pigging out sessions almost every night while they studied and did homework.

As promised, Jennifer’s father showed up about dinner-time on Thursday night and hooked up their television. He was very handy and was prepared with tools to mount it and hide the wires as well.  

“When the cable guy comes tomorrow, have him run the cable down the slot next to the power cable so you won’t have to see any wires,” he instructed. It had been a little hairy, the girls had to help lift the unit onto the bracket, but it went well.

Jennifer’s mother had picked a small cabinet to put under the television to hold the dvd player and the cable box when it was delivered. When they were done, He took them both out to dinner. He wasn’t aware that they had been snacking all day long, so he didn’t comment when they both ordered the fettucini alfredo and ate two baskets of garlic bread. The girls made eye contact a few times as they secretly competed to see who could eat the most.

“You girls eating enough? It’s like you haven’t eaten in days.” Jen’s father commented after they were done. 

“I guess not, daddy. We’ve had a hectic week.” Jennifer lied. If he only knew how much they’d been eating. 

The following night Rachel had a date with Scott. She had called him earlier in the week and they’d been texting and chatting all week. Rachel popped her head into Jennifer’s room before Scott arrived. 

“Do I look alright?” She asked. 

Jennifer put down the donut she had been snacking on while she read her English literature assignment and looked over her glasses at Rachel. She wore a sweater that clung to her small breasts and her slightly bulging belly. The pair of jeans she chose looked spray-painted on. Jen’s jaw fell open. “You’re definitely gaining weight, Rach.”

“Oh baloney, it’s only been a week.”

“We’ve made pigs of ourselves all week though.”

“We’ll see on Sunday, won’t we? Anyway, am I hot enough for a pizza delivery boy?”

“Oh you look awesome.”

“Thanks.” Rachel replied as there was a knock at the door. “Don’t wait up.” 

She said as she grabbed her purse. “I have my phone!”

“Okay, have fun!” Jennifer hollered after her with her mouth full of donut.

Rachel returned at 12:15am that night. She tried to be quiet, but Jennifer was still awake anyway. 

“How did it go?” Jen asked from her bedroom as Rachel walked by.

“Oh you wouldn't believe.” Rachel purred.

“That well, huh?”

“He took me out to dinner and I decided to test him out.” Rachel said, bending to take her shoes off. “I ate most of two appetizers, a full plate of lasagna and sausage and more bread than I could keep track of.” 

She came into Jen’s darkened room and sat at the foot of her best friend’s bed. 

Jen sat up. “And he didn’t say anything?”

“He watched me with amazement. He loved seeing me eat like that.”

“No way!”

“I swear, he asked the waitress for more bread for me twice.”

“Wow.” Jen looked at her clock. 

“So, where have you been since dinner?” she asked like a mother hen.

“We went to a beautiful park and walked for awhile, we talked and sat on the swings…”

And you screwed him.” Jennifer finished the sentence.

“I did not.” Rachel replied indignantly. 

“I just gave him a blow job in his car out in the parking lot.” She finished and burst out laughing. 

“I can’t wait to do him though. He’s like this big.” Rachel said, holding her hands about nine inches apart.

“Mmm, how’d that feel?”

“My jaw hurts.” Rachel replied laughing. 

“And he got some in my hair.” She held the end of her long hair out. 

“Kinda gross.” Jennifer said nodding.

“Not a deal breaker by any means though.” Rachel added. “Kind of hot too.”

“If you say so, I’m going to sleep.”

“I need to brush my teeth. Good night.”

“I bet you do. Night, Rachel.”

“By the way, he’s coming over tomorrow night with free pizzas.”

“Awesome, you must marry him.”

Sunday morning Rachel stood in the doorway kissing Scott goodbye while Jennifer was in the shower. He had shown up as promised the night before with four pizzas. One was plain, one was meatball, another was sausage and the last was pepperoni. He also had two large bags of garlic knots. 

Scott ate a few slices and had a plate of the garlic knots as they watched movies on the girls’ new television. Mostly he marveled at how much they ate. He was clearly a closet feeder. All night he kept both of their glasses full of soda and their plates full of food.

Jennifer decided she liked him soon after he arrived. He was polite, she never felt like a third wheel. She was surprised at how funny he was. About 11:30, she knew he was going to be spending the night with her friend so she excused herself and went to bed. A half an hour later she heard Rachel’s bed squeaking slightly and she could hear Rachel moaning in pleasure. 

Jennifer quietly masturbated and fell asleep. She awoke this morning to more sounds of sex as Rachel apparently decided for more than a good morning kiss.

Rachel closed the door and walked to her room with a little spring in her step. She hadn’t been with a man in a couple of months. Jennifer turned off the water and a few minutes later she opened the bathroom door. “Rachel?”

“Scott left, you’re safe to be naked.”

“And I am, let’s weigh ourselves!”

“Way ahead of you…whoa, put them things away.” Rachel said as she turned the corner into the bathroom with the notebook in her hand and was face to face with Jen's naked breasts.

Jennifer made no effort to hide her body, she just turned and bent to get the scale out.

She stepped on the scale and Rachel leaned over to see what the readout said.. Jennifer weighed in at 141 pounds. “Holy cow! Nine pounds!” Rachel looked at her friend’s naked body, her belly was definitely softer and it appeared to stick out just a bit. Her boobs were big, but they were always big so it was hard to tell. Her face looked a tiny bit rounder.

“Way to go girl!” Rachel said excitedlym then she stepped on herself. 

The scale hit 125 pounds. 

“Eleven pounds!” she anounced. Some very small changes were visible as Rachel’s belly was a little softer and Jen thought her friend’s ass was getting a little rounder and as she bent to write, Jen thought she detected the beginning of a double chin.

"Looks like I beat you, Jennifer," she said as she stuck her tongue out in a mocking way. 

"I just had a slow week, that’s all," came the retort.

(Continued in post nine of this thread))


----------



## fatgirl33

I am enjoying how this story is developing! Keep up the great work!

Brenda


----------



## Blame Picasso

Thank you Brenda, I'm glad you like it.

Rob


----------



## qtttlkmop

I'm liking this story alot too  Great work!


----------



## zachi

qtttlkmop said:


> I'm liking this story alot too  Great work!



+1 :bounce:


----------



## Blame Picasso

Thank you very much for making my day, I'm glad you like it! I know I'm enjoying writing it, I've never written a story so fast.

Rob


----------



## Blame Picasso

*Chapter Four -Six Weeks Later*

Six weeks later it was the middle of October. Midterms were coming up soon. Neither of the two girls had slowed down much on their eating habits. While neither had gained as much as they did that first weigh in, they both were steadily getting heavier.

Their sixth weigh in occurred that Sunday. Rachel stepped on the scale first and Jennifer watched as the digital readout went up to 144 pounds. 

“My goodness Jen.” Rachel whispered. “I’ve put on thirty pounds and we haven’t even taken our midterms yet.”

Jennifer looked at her friend, as she stood before her in a white tank top and panties. Rachel was gaining weight mostly in her behind and thighs. Her mother was heavy and carried most of her weight below her waist. That didn’t mean it was all gathering there though. Jennifer noticed Rachel now had breasts. They had gone shopping for new clothes two weeks ago and Rachel purchased several new bras, she was up from a small b-cup to filling a c-cup nicely.

“You look amazing.” Jennifer said with a smile.

“Yeah, I’ve got boobs!” Rachel said proudly shaking them back and forth.

“Now you’re just turning me on, get off the scale it’s my turn.” Jennifer said with a laugh.

She stepped on the scale and the readout stopped at 168 pounds. 

“Only three pounds this week?” she said, disappointed. Jennifer stepped down and surveyed herself in the huge mirror on the back of the bathroom door. Rachel stood behind her with a slight smile on her face. Where as Rachel was a little bottom heavy, Jennifer’s weight was accumulating in three main areas. Her hips were wider, and she was developing a belly that hung over her jeans in a delicious looking muffin top. Of course her breasts had grown another cup size and she was asking a lot out of her new dd-cup bras already. 

Jennifer wore a loose t-shirt she had bought just for sleeping in and her boobs rustled about like two puppies behind a curtain at the slightest movement when she wasn’t wearing a bra, which she wasn’t at the moment.

“Cheer up.” Rachel said coming up behind her. “These are amazing.” She said reaching around and cupping Jen’s heavy boobs in her hands.

“Hey!” Jen yelled turning red. Rachel just laughed and snuck around her out the bathroom door. Rachel was a little flushed. It was strange but she found herself finding Jen kind of attractive lately. 

Jen was till in the bathroom looking in the mirror, she noticed all of the sudden that her nipples were hard as diamonds since Rachel copped her little feel. The put the thought out of her mind and went out to the kitchen to make a big breakfast for them both.

Neither girl mentioned the feelings they felt stir that morning as they spent the rest of the day cleaning their apartment and getting a laundry run together. Doing their chores did nothing to slow down their constant snacking.

They got to the laundromat next to the Shop-Rite in town and began separating their darks and lights. They did their clothes together in several machines to save time. Both girls noticed how stretch jeans, sweat pants and spandex had become the dominant outfit of choice for them as well as large sweatshirts and t-shirts.

They each had several sweaters and slacks for going to parties and out to eat, but none of them were more than a couple of weeks old. A lot of the clothes they arrived in six weeks ago had been given to good will.

While they waited for their laundry the two girls went a few doors down to the pizza place that Scott worked in. It was too early even for football season for him to be delivering, so he was behind the counter when they walked in.

They were well known by now and they walked right around the counter. Jen sat in a chair by a desk in the kitchen and Rachel gave Scott a big kiss.

“How are my two favorite ladies?” Scott asked.

“Good.” Rachel replied. “Our laundry is next door, we stopped in for a snack while we’re waiting.”

“What can I get you two beautiful girls today?” Mario, the owner of the restaurant asked as wiped his hands on his apron across the kitchen from them.

“I’m in the mood for a meatball parmesan sandwich.” Jennifer announced. “Large.”

“Mario knows that, always large for you two, you’re both good eaters.” 

Mario chuckled. He always referred to himself in the third person. 

“How about you, Rachel?” He asked.

“That sounds delicious, make it two.” Rachel replied, slapping Scott’s hand away from her ass.

Ten minutes later the two girls were engrossed in two sandwiches they could barely pick up they were so big. Mario came over with two wine glasses and a bottle of merlot. He held his finger to his lips for them to be quiet as he poured them each a large glass. 

“Now you’re civilized.” He whispered to them as he walked away pouring himself a glass as well. 

“Cin cin!” He called over his shoulder.

Jennifer was finished with her mammoth sandwich first and she sat back, stuffed and rubbing her tummy. Rachel was till eating when Luigi, Mario’s nephew from Sicily came in to start work.

Luigi spoke little English, but he mesmerized Jen. He was tall, over six feet, his hair was curly and blonde, his eyes blue and wonderful. She imagined this was what Michelangelo’s David would look like if he were alive.

“Jennifer!” he said when he saw her. They had first met a few weeks ago when Scott brought him and a ton of food over for dinner one night. Jennifer and he had ended up in her bed that night and several nights since. Luigi was obsessed with Jennifer’s expanding waistline almost as much as her growing bosom. 

He immediately came over and knelt beside her. Seeing how full she was, his warm hand slipped over her stuffed belly and rubbed her gently. Jen smiled and kissed him on the cheek.

After a few minutes of small talk with her and Rachel, Luigi whispered. “How about we go in the office for a proper hello in private?”

Jennifer looked at him like he was crazy, but after that huge glass of wine she was kind of excited and nodded her head. 

“We’ll be right back,” she whispered to Rachel, who just rolled her eyes.

“Uncle!” Luigi called to his uncle and told him he’d need a few minutes in his office with Jennifer alone in Italian. Mario also rolled his eyes.

As soon as Luigi locked the office door, they were on each other. Luigi was a very gentle lover for his size; he kissed Jennifer, their tongues danced together in their mouths. His hand went to her waist and he kneaded her chubby hips and rear.

Her hands were on his ass, fondling and groping him. He leaned back on the desk and her hands went to his crotch, rubbing his rapidly expanding penis through his thin white work pants. Jennifer teased him about his penchant for tighty-whiteys as she referred to his choice of white briefs. She adjusted his cock through his clothes so that it pointed straight up and it expanded along his lower belly until she knew he was at his full eight inches. That was the one difference between Luigi and Michelangelo’s David that she had hoped for when she met him as she always felt the poor statue was grossly undersized in the genital area. 

Jennifer stood back and pulled her t-shirt over hear head. Her breasts were clearly outgrowing her bra as she undid the clasps in the back and it snapped quickly around her. She dropped it to the floor as Luigi bent forward to take them in his hands and quickly, his mouth.

She gently pushed him back onto the edge of the desk and undid Luigi’s belt and his pants, pulling both them and his briefs down to his ankles. He still wore his work shoes, so he couldn’t step out of them, but he didn’t care. A moment later Jennifer was on her knees before him sucking on his erect cock.
He played with her long, chestnut hair as she bobbed her head back and forth on him. Her warm breasts pressed against thighs.

Jennifer could tell after a few minutes that he was getting ready to pop so she sat back and found her bag. Both girls were on the pill, but as an extra precaution against a pregnancy or sexual disease, she and Rachel had bought a box of 100 condoms from a pharmacy shortly after they moved in. They split them; each kept a supply in their nightstands and a handful in their pocketbooks for just such an occasion. Jennifer tore open the package with her teeth and slid the thin sheath of latex over him before standing and leaning over the table, spreading her thighs for him to enter her from behind. Luigi’s large, warm hands wrapped around her breasts and he pulled her to himself, slipping his cock inside her.

Ten minutes later Luigi leaned against the desk breathing heavily and Jennifer sat in a black leather chair against the wall. She was still naked, her leg slung over the cushioned arm. Luigi stared at the beautiful naked girl, her breasts heaving from their passion as well. Her trimmed pussy still spread before him. She saw him staring and closed her thighs. “Before you get any more ideas, you have to get to work and my laundry probably needs to go in the dryer. Luigi just grinned at her.

They each got dressed and a few minutes later they unlocked the office and emerged. Jennifer blushed at Mario as she headed for the bathroom to pee and freshen her make up. Rachel passed her dragging Scott by the hand. 

“I switched the clothes into the dryer.” She said over her shoulder. 

“Our turn.” 

Mario again shook his head. Jennifer came out of the bathroom, kissed Luigi good-bye and went back to the Laundromat.

Rachel joined her twenty minutes later as the dryers were finishing. 

“I love laundry day,” she said to Jennifer who just smiled and nodded in agreement. The girls folded their clothes on the counter as they separated each other’s garments then they went back to their apartment. Rachel put the early game on. It was the Giants against the Eagles at half time. 

“Go Giants!” Jennifer called as she went down the hall to put away her clothes.

“Hey yeah!” Rachel agreed as she went to put her own clothes away. Both of their father’s were huge Giants fans and had raised their kids to be as well. The girls then sat and watched the rest of the game as the Giants beat the Eagles. They decided to take a nap as the late games started.
They woke up a little over an hour later and both retreated to their rooms to study and do homework. They met in the kitchen a while later when Rachel heard Jennifer getting a snack and decided that was a good idea. 

“What shall we do for dinner?” She asked Jen.

“I don’t know. Buffet?” She suggested.

“Yeah, that sounds good.” Rachel replied. “It’s only 6:30, how about eight o’clock we head over there?”

“See you then.” Jennifer said as she walked back down to her room with a huge bowl of ice cream.

A half an hour later Rachel heard Jennifer getting in the shower. She continued studying for her English test the following Wednesday until the door opened signaling Jen was done. She then got in the shower herself. 
When Rachel emerged, Jennifer was sitting on the couch dressed in a pair of jeans she’d bought two weeks ago that her belly was already hanging over. A tight red sweater hugged her belly and positively embraced her big boobs. It had five buttons at the v-collar of which four were opened exposing a black tank top underneath and a mile of cleavage. Jennifer’s hair and make up was done and she looked flaw-less. 

“You look totally hot.” She told her as walked into her room to get dressed.
Twenty minutes later Jennifer heard Rachel’s hair dryer stop and she came down the hall in low heels and a pair of black slacks that showed off her curvy ass and a purple sweater that magnified her steadily growing bust. Her dark hair was pulled up and she wore Jennifer’s favorite shade of pink lipstick.

“Hey gorgeous, wanna get something to eat sometime?” Jennifer asked her.

“It had better be a good meal or no sex.” Rachel responded.

“Oh it will be.” Jen replied grabbing her small purse and keys.

They arrived at a local buffet and quickly dug in. The fare was billed as &#8216;American’ and it consisted of everything from fried chicken to hamburgers and hot dogs all set out under sneeze guards in big steam heated trays. The girls each piled up plates with chicken, cheeseburgers, French fries, mashed potatoes, hot dogs and meatloaf dripping in thick gravy.

They didn’t catch anyone’s attention until they finished their first plates and went back and loaded their plates exactly the same way a second time. The people in the tables around them began to stare as they saw the two young, beautiful girls gorging themselves at a table centered in the middle of the restaurant. 

Rachel and Jennifer had purposely picked this table because it was right out in the open. This way they could flaunt their decadent eating habits and feed off of the stares and whispers of strangers, which they admitted to each other, they enjoyed. 

They had returned home a couple of weeks earlier after buying all of their new clothes and were greeted by silence at first from their families, then concern. Rachel’s mother was very heavy, so she just warned her that she was well on her way to ending up like her mother and let the subject drop. Jennifer’s parents were both slender but her father’s mother was extremely obese and they both hammered her that she was going to end up like Grandma. They also chastised her for setting a bad example for her younger sister.

Regardless, neither girl had listened. Rachel especially found herself turned on by the reaction and masturbated that night to thoughts of family and friends from high school staring in disbelief at how Rachel had eaten her way to five hundred pounds by time she graduated college. 

_It's just a fantasy…or is it? _ Rachel thought as she drifted off to sleep that night.

Now as the two girls polished off their second full plates Rachel was breathing heavy from her over-stuffed belly. 

“Dessert?” she suggested.

Jennifer was chewing on the last of her third cheeseburger. She swallowed and looked over to the steam tables. 

“Spare ribs first, then dessert.”

“Deal.” Rachel said and again they stood and walked over to get new plates to fill up with sticky, fattening baby back ribs. They were sitting down as the bus boy was clearing their dirty dishes away for the second time. He looked at them silently, but his eyes said he was disgusted by the way they were eating. 

Jennifer sat down and could see the table next to them whispering, they looked away from her and stopped talking so she knew they were talking about her and Rachel. Jen gave Rachel a look and gestured to their table with her yes. Rachel looked over and smiled widely at them.

Jennifer then noticed the blonde haired boy who lived upstairs from them looking at her. She waved and he waved back shyly. His name was Brian and he lived with his sister, Margaret. Jennifer didn’t know what his story was, but she and Rachel had run into them a few times. They had introduced themselves and were always friendly when they saw each other. Jen was still hoping Brian would ask her out one of these days. Luigi was nice, but she was still in playing the field mode, as was Rachel. 

They had each gone to a few frat parties on Thursday nights. Friday was the lightest class schedule at the college and most kids went home for the weekend. Therefore, there was always a party somewhere Thursday night and they usually found it. Both of the girls also usually found some sort of male companionship at those parties as well.

Jennifer figured Brian had noticed how much she and Rachel had been eating and she decided to put on a show. She would continue stuffing herself even more. She finished her ribs and rubbed her belly. It was hanging over these jeans before she left and now the snap digging into the roll of fat was positively hurting. 

“Brian’s staring…don’t look.” She whispered to Rachel. “I’m going back for more ribs.” Rachel shook her head and followed her friend back to the buffet for more ribs. 

“How much are you girls planning on eating?” A man about fifty sitting at a table next to them asked with disgust when they returned with their fourth giant plates of food. 

“I’ve seen you go up there three times and you were eating when I arrived." he continued.

“Hey, you worry about you, okay sir?” Rachel snapped at him and he turned red as he quickly swiveled back around to his plate. Jennifer laughed loud enough for him anyone else in the area to hear. No one else stared at them so brazenly after that except Brian. Jennifer finally motioned for him to join them.

He came over and shyly put his plate down between them. 

“How are you girls doing tonight?” He asked. His hair had grown and it hung about his tanned face. He looked and dressed like a surfer. Jennifer liked his look.

“Hungry,” was all Rachel said as she bit into another spare rib.

“I noticed that. I walked in behind you. I’ve actually been pretty much done for about 45 minutes,” he admitted.

“Why are you still here?” Jennifer asked.

“I was…well…I was kind of hoping to catch your eye,” he admitted to Jennifer.

“That’s silly, we’re neighbors.” Jen said. “You should have come over and said hello earlier rather than eat alone and sit by yourself while watching me make a pig of myself.”

“Oh I don’t think you are a pig at all.” Brian gushed. “I kind of dig watching two girls eat like this.”

Jennifer winked at him as she bit into another one of the fatty, greasy spare ribs. The two girls finished them and finally sat back, completely stuffed.

“Now dessert?” Rachel asked. 

The man at the table next to them had got up with his family to leave and overheard her say that. 

He gave them each a nasty look as he left. 

“Disgusting pigs.” He whispered to them as he dropped his tip on the table and left.

“Thank you very much.” Rachel replied without looking at him. He didn’t look back, Rachel laughed.

“What a dick. Ugh, I can’t move right now.” Jennifer said gasping for air.

“Let me.” Brian offered. “What would you ladies like?”

“Ice cream.” Rachel responded immediately.

“Chocolate pudding with lots of whipped cream.” Jennifer countered.

“Both.” The two girls said in unison and then burst out laughing. 

Brian left and Rachel whispered to Jennifer. “Wow, I thought Brian was a feeder; check out the boner on Brian when he comes back.” 

Jennifer winked at Rachel when returned balancing two very full plates covered in ice cream, pudding, cookies and whipped cream covering everything. His did indeed seem to have a slight erection forming.

“Oh you have to marry this one.” Rachel said digging into the sweet concoction.

Jennifer reached down under the roll of fat on her belly and unbuttoned her tight jeans. Brian noticed that and Jennifer was pretty sure, as was Rachel that by now Brian had a pretty good hard on. The two girls slowly and sensually ate the creamy dessert. Occasionally they would spoon the ice cream or pudding into each other’s mouths and Brian was soon squirming in his seat. 

They finished the dessert and began to get ready to go home. It was an all you can eat place, so the girls had already paid. Brian had too, but he didn’t think he got nearly as much for his money as the girls had. Rachel and Jennifer each took out another five dollars each to leave as a tip for the bus boy.

“That would have been ten each if you didn’t make such nasty faces at us.” Jennifer commented as he showed up to clear their dessert plates. He said nothing and just scurried away after snagging the two fives.

As they all got up to leave Jennifer smiled at Brian. "You like what you saw tonight?" 

She walked with him as Rachel walked slightly faster ahead of them.

"Umm, well I…yes, very much.” Brian stuttered, his face turning red. 

"Here’s my number.” She said handing him a napkin she had written on. “Call me so I can have your number in my phone.”

Brian immediately dialed the number and Jennifer’s phone rang. She opened it and saved his number. 

“If you ever want to come down and see me, feel free. Just bring some food," she said coyly.

And with that she winked at him and went to catch Rachel at the door. On the way home in the car, the two girls giggled about the situation. Jennifer found herself hoping Brian would come down soon.


----------



## Blame Picasso

*Chapter 5: Finals*

“Mmph!” Jennifer snorted as Brian ejaculated powerfully between her lips. She breathed heavily through her nose as she struggled to swallow it all. Brian opened his eyes and looked at her with a weak smile. They lay in Jennifer’s bed, the spring sun shining in the window.

“Good morning.” He whispered.

“Good morning, sexy.” Jennifer replied wiping her chin. “Geez, you’d think you hadn’t cum in a week, mister. You just came inside me twice last night.”

“What can I say? My boys are made for speed.” He laughed.

She gently clutched his testicles in her hand. “Your boys were made for me.” She purred. “But man, I think I just gained a pound in semen.”

“I wish that was true.” Brian said pulling her up to him and kissed her gently on the lips. 

“That’s all I get?” Jennifer pouted.

“Yuck, I haven’t brushed my teeth, I still having morning breath.”

“That’s okay, I have semen breath.” She said kissing him and sliding her tongue deep into his mouth. 

They lay there quietly. “Can you imagine if I gained a pound every time you came in my mouth?’ She said wistfully. “I’d be like a thousand pounds by now.”

Brian had called her shortly after that night in the buffet. They began talking on the phone and texting a lot. He finally came down a week later, and he had several bags of Chinese food for her and Rachel. He ate a small amount and he watched as the two girls ate the rest, serving them and making sure they had enough of everything. He even went out and brought them both back huge hot fudge sundaes after they were done.

Rachel was surprised when he went back up to his apartment alone that night but she didn’t say anything. Brian came back several times over the next couple of weeks and still, Jennifer made no move on him beyond some heavy tongue kissing in the doorway before he left.

Finally Jennifer went into Rachel’s room late one night and woke her up. “Rach?” She whispered.

“Wh-what? What’s wrong?” Rachel sat up, alarmed.

“Nothing, it’s nothing. Everything’s fine. I just need to talk.” Jennifer whispered.

“Okay.” Rachel said, sitting up and rubbing her eyes. Jennifer had left the hall light on so she wouldn’t need to turn on Rachel’s light and hurt her eyes. In the dim lighting, she handed Rachel a huge bowl of ice cream and sat at the foot of her bed with her own.

“Uh oh.” Rachel whispered digging her spoon into the frozen treat. “Are you pregnant?”

Jennifer scrunched her nose. “No! I just need to ask you something.”

“This is about Brian.” Rachel said looking into her bowl.

“How do you know that?”

“Because he’s been here five times in two weeks and you haven’t slept with him yet.”

“Are you keeping score?” Jennifer asked sarcastically.

“Of course. What’s wrong, bad breathe? Girlfriend? Married?”

“None of the above.” Jennifer whispered. “He’s…perfect.”

Rachel dropped her spoon into her lap and just stared at Jennifer. “You’re in love?”

“I think so.”

A big smile spread across Rachel’s face. “That’s awesome! He’s so into you.”

“I know, that’s why I’ve been waiting. I don’t want him to think I’m a slut or something.”

“You are a slut. So am I.”

“But I don’t wanna be anymore.” Jennifer whined. Rachel laughed.

“Then don’t be, but don’t judge me because I like being a slut, I never was one before and we’re still freshmen. I have at least another whole year of whoring around before I find a pre-med student to fall in love with and marry when he becomes a doctor.”

“Deal.” Jennifer agreed.

They finished their ice cream and Rachel handed Jen her bowl. “This was your idea, you put my bowl in the dishwasher.” She then rolled over to go back to sleep.

“Good night.” Jennifer whispered. “And thanks for being my best friend.”

“Good night sweetheart.” Rachel replied.

It was now seven months later in late May and the girls were taking their finals. Jennifer snuggled against her boyfriend and purred as he ran his hand down her hair and her back. Brian felt the softness of her breasts pressing against his chest and side.

They heard Rachel out in the kitchen rustling around and Brian tapped Jennifer on the shoulder.

Her eyes were closed. “Leave me alone, I’m cozy.” She mumbled into his chest.

“It’s Sunday.” He whispered.

“Mmm. That and coffee are the only two reasons I’ll get up.” She said raising her head.

Brian slipped out of bed naked and pulled a pair of sweat pants on. Jennifer watched him check his long hair in the mirror and run his hand through it. He was slender and his tight abs stood out on his already tanned body. Brian worked for his uncle in construction and spent a lot of time outside without a shirt since it started warming up.

“You are so sexy.” Jennifer whispered to him. He came over and kissed her, he walked to the bathroom to pee before her and Rachel came in to weigh themselves.

“Hey Rachel.” He called into the kitchen before closing the bathroom door. When he was done and opened the door, Rachel stood there with two cups of coffee, one hers and one for him. She had taken a real liking to her best friend’s boyfriend and she liked that he liked her as well.

Brian was finally invited to stay for their weekly weigh-ins several months ago. Jennifer didn’t mind as she had been sharing her weight gains with him anyway. Rachel finally decided he fed her enough that she could let him witness the results of his generosity first hand shortly after winter break.
He stepped aside and let Rachel enter. She wore a robe over her pajamas and she let it drop with a sexy wink. 

“Try not to pop a boner, okay?” She said.

Brian just smiled and turned as Jennifer came out of the bedroom. She wore just a shirt that Brian had tried on a few nights ago when she bought it for a laugh and it fit him like a tent. It clung to her breasts and expanding belly. 

“I just blew him, he’s good for an hour or so.” She replied to Rachel.
They both went in behind Rachel and even though it was a fairly large bathroom, with the two growing girls it was crowded.

Rachel stepped on the scale and Brian bent to see the readout. 

“219 pounds,” he said and Rachel rubbed her big belly. She stepped down and her huge hips brushed against Brian as she tried to get past him and let Jennifer on. 

“That’s 105 since our first week.” She announced proudly. She had gained eight pounds that week. 

“I was just hoping to break 100 pounds this week.”

“Mission accomplished.” Brian said and high fived her. 

Jennifer was on the scale and Brian bent to check it for her. Jennifer could no longer see the readout past her large belly.

“234 pounds.” Brian said proudly.

“I should break 100 in a couple of weeks.” She said with a smile.

“At home with Tom and Denise? Good luck with that.” Rachel sneered. 

Jennifer’s parents constantly rode Jen about her weight. She’d actually lost ten pounds during winter break.

“Yeah, I’m so not looking forward to going home Thursday.” Jennifer moaned.

“I’ll come down whenever I can, you’re only like forty-five minutes away.” Brian offered.

“I’ll sneak you snacks too.” Rachel said putting her arm around her friend.

“Thanks, guys.” Jennifer said weakly.

“I have an idea.” Brian said. “How about a big, blow-out feast Wednesday night?’

“Awesome.” Both girls said in unison. They laughed and high-fived each other.

The girls went about their business for the next couple of days, studying, cleaning and eating. On top of all that, each tried to pack as much as they could, as they would be moving out of their apartment Thursday morning. They had already secured a new apartment in the complex for the fall, so neither was too upset about moving.

Rachel lied in her bed late Monday night and heard a noise from the kitchen. She looked at her clock, it read 2:24am. She slipped from her bed and put on her robe. Out in the dining room she found Jennifer sitting in the dark.

“You okay, Jen?” She asked quietly.

“I’m sorry, did I wake you up?”

“No, I woke up and heard you out here. What smells so good?” Rachel asked as she went into the kitchen and saw a tray of frozen pizzas on the stove.
She stuck her head out into the dining room; Jennifer was eating a burrito with another still on her plate. Jennifer just smiled sheepishly.

“You’re going to gain that ten pounds before you go back to your parent’s house, aren’t you?”

“You know me so well.”

“Well, I’m having some of your pizza since I’m up.”

“Help yourself, I’m on my fourth burrito anyway.”

“Including that one on our plate?”

“That’s number five.”

“You’re a pig.”

“Thank you.”

“You’re welcome.” Rachel replied biting into the cheesy pizza.

The next morning was Tuesday; Rachel was up already studying for her Algebra final when Jennifer staggered out of her room holding her belly.

“Are you okay?” She asked her, concerned. Jennifer’s response was a loud, enormous fart followed by several more.

“Oh boy, you and those burritos.” Rachel said and wrinkled her nose. “Geez, Jen.” She waved the air around her.

“Sorry.” Jennifer replied weakly. She went into the kitchen for a cup of coffee and farted again as loudly as the first. 

“I’m taking my coffee in my room to study for my exam.” Jennifer said as she walked quickly past Rachel.

“Thank you.” Rachel called behind her. Jen’s only response was a giant fart before her door closed. 

“She says I’m a pig?” Rachel whispered to herself, shaking her head.

Wednesday morning came and Brian was never so happy to see rain in his life. Rain meant no work in the construction business. No work meant he could spend the day cooking a huge feast for his two favorite fatties.
He was up by 8:00 am and getting ready for to go to the supermarket when Maggie, his sister came out of her room. 

“You’re up early for a non-work day.” She said sarcastically.

“Going shopping, what do we need?” He asked, ignoring her tone.

“Will you pick me up tampons?” She asked.

“Nope.”

“Then I’m good.” She replied getting a diet soda out of the refrigerator. She knew he wouldn’t buy her tampons before she even asked. 

“Why so motivated today?”

“Rachel and Jen are moving back to their parent’s tomorrow, I’m cooking a going away dinner,” sher replied.

“Oh, dinner with the incredibly growing women. Why don’t you do them a favor and make them a salad?” 

Maggie sneered. She was 21; she had long dark hair and weighed 125 pounds at 5’6”. Maggie worked out regularly and rarely even ate meat. She worked for a hospital in the billing department.

“Shouldn’t you be at work?” Brian replied grabbing a hoody off the back of the couch and slipping his wallet in his pocket along with his shopping list.

“I’m due in at 10:00 today.”

“Well, have a great day at work, sunshine,” he said closing the door behind him and clomping down the stairs. Maggie was happy when Brian first met Jennifer; she thought they’d be a cute couple. She changed her mind before Brian had even had his first date with her when she saw how Jen’s weight was exploding.

When Brian got home that night from the buffet with Jen’s number, Maggie was surprised. 

“Hey, was she gorgeous when they moved in, Bri.” She had commented. “But she’s put on like fifty pounds since and she’s only lived here a couple of months. You’re a really cute guy with a great body, what are you thinking dating Jabba the Hutt?”

Brian ignored her then, and he continued to ignore her all these months later even as Jen grew fatter and fatter and Maggie’s comments got crueler and more crass. Brian was infatuated with Jen and her wonderfully growing body. He marveled at her when she ate and loved feeling each new pound on her corpulent body. If Maggie didn’t understand that was her problem. So long as she was civil when Jen or Rachel was around he didn’t care what she said to him in private.

Secretly, Brian got a rush when people talked about how fat his girlfriend was getting, he liked the stares they got in restaurants when Jen ordered ridiculous amounts of fattening entrees and he loved when Jennifer weighed herself every Sunday to see how fat she had gotten.

That night Jennifer and Rachel were getting ready for their big dinner dates. Brian and Scott had become friendly over the past few months. Rachel and Scott weren’t a couple; they saw other people and both were cool with the situation. Scott was still, however, the steadiest of the guys she saw and slept with. He still worked for Mario and he brought several trays of entrees for the night. He brought them up to Brian’s apartment.

Maggie wouldn’t be home until much later so the two boys had peace and quiet to prepare the feast they were going to bring down to the girls.

“Blast it, Scott!” Brian said when he saw the food he had brought. “What do I owe you?”

“Nada. Zip.” Scott replied setting the trays down on the counter. “Mario still feels bad about what happened with Luigi, so when I say it’s for Jen, he doesn’t charge me.”

Luigi had become infatuated with Jennifer and the news that she was in love with Brian and she wouldn’t be seeing (or sleeping with) him anymore didn’t go very well at all.

A few nights after Jennifer had woken Rachel up to tell her she was in love with Brian, she called Brian down to talk and see how he felt about her. They agreed they were very happy together and decided to date each other exclusively.

The following night she called Luigi to come over and talk. She told him she had met someone she liked a lot and had decided to become his girlfriend. Luigi went into a rage. He hollered about how much he loved her and how he was going to ask her to marry him. He threw his glass of soda against the wall and called her a slut and a fat pig. 

“How do you think you could do better than me while you are getting so obese?” He sneered at her. “I love you no matter what! This little snot will leave you when you are too fat for him!”

Jennifer remained calm and tried to settle him down. The news of him wanting to marry her was a surprise, but she kept her mouth shut and let him rail at her.

“Look at you with your fat, bloated tits and flabby belly? What am I, crazy to have sex with a disgusting whore like you?” He shouted. 

Rachel had a vase her grandmother had given her before she died on a table beside the couch. It held roses that Brian had given Jennifer that morning. Luigi picked up the vase and threw the flowers at her. 

“Here, flowers for a pig!” He shouted and threw the vase into the television set hanging on the wall, shattering both.

Moments after that two police officers crashed in the apartment with their guns drawn and arrested him.

Mario came over the following morning with Scott. They carried in a brand new television; this one was 42 inches and high definition. 

Rachel and Scott went for a walk while Mario sat down with Jennifer at the 
dining room table. He had tears in his eyes as he apologized for his nephew’s deplorable behavior. 

“I think he…he does love you.” He explained. “But even more, he loves America. He started talking about you and staying in America right after he met you.”

Jennifer said nothing. 

“That was why he wanted to marry me.” She thought to herself. Her eyes were still red from crying. She had not slept since the police took Luigi away; she had cleaned the apartment and lied in bed crying all night.

“Take the television as my apology, and you’ll never pay for food at Mario’s again for all your life.” He said. He took her hands. 

“Please, child, don’t press charges against the boy.” He asked. “I will send him home to his mother, my youngest sister tonight. You’ll never see Luigi again.”

Jennifer’s heart broke for Mario and she hugged him. True to his word, Luigi was on a plane that night and she never saw him again. Her and Rachel also never paid for food at Mario’s restaurant again either.

Brian called downstairs at 6:30 to see if the girls were ready. Rachel explained that they were almost ready in a tone that made Brian think the girls were up to something. 

“Leave the door unlocked and stay in your rooms while we set everything up.” 

Rachel agreed and Brian closed his cell phone.

“They ready?” Scott asked.

“Yeah, almost.” Brian replied. “I think they’re up to something.” He added. Scott grinned; he could just imagine what Rachel and Jennifer had planned.
They carried everything down in three trips each and then set about setting everything up. 

They could hear the girls were both in Rachel’s room, they were giggling. Brian was in the kitchen heating things up and preparing the meal in stages so that everything would be hot as each course was ready. Scott set the dining room table with a white tablecloth he’d borrowed from Mario and candlesticks he swiped from his mother.

He was used to setting tables for Mario’s catering business so the table looked like it was in a fancy, expensive restaurant by the time he was finished. There were expensive white china plates and bowls set out. The silverware was polished bright and the water and wine glasses were crystal.
Brian turned off the lights so that only the candles lit the dining room. Scott had loaded his ipod with soft, classical music and placed it in the speaker dock.

Finally, the two boys knocked on Rachel’s door. The door opened and the girls were shocked to see the guys were both wearing nice suits and their hair was combed neatly. The guy’s jaws dropped when the girls emerged.

“Oh!” Rachel said when she came out of the room first. “I feel so under-dressed.”

That was an understatement. Her 220-pound body was squeezed into an outfit that she hadn’t been able to wear in weeks. Her hair was pinned up so that a few tendrils curled against her plump cheeks, her makeup was flawless. Rachel was beautiful. Her outfit however could never be worn in public.

She wore a tank top that was at most, a medium size and her body was decidedly a XXL. Her d-cup breasts were braless and the shirt had ridden up to just under her them, exposing her pudgy belly. She wore a pair of stretchy sweatpants that hadn’t fit her in at least forty pounds. There were areas where they were stretched so thin they were almost see-through. She wore no shoes and had painted her toes the shade of pink that they were the first night Scott had delivered them their pizzas last fall.

Rachel walked carefully to the table and Scott pulled her chair out so she could sit.

Brian still stood in the hallway staring at Jennifer. Her blonde hair was down in a golden cascade, her eyes were lined in a blue that brought out their magnificent color. Her lips were a feminine shade of pink.

She teetered in a pair of heels that she hadn’t worn since she was much thinner. She wore a pair of cargo Capri pants that looked like they were cutting off circulation to her thick thighs. Her belly was much heavier than Rachel’s and it spilled out over the waistband.

She wore a camisole top that tied at the neckline, but there wasn’t enough of the cord to tie as her breasts had grown several cup sizes since she had bought it. Thus, she had left it open and it exposed her cleavage down to where the bottom of her breasts curved. Her nipples stood out like pebbles. The loose fabric beneath her breasts was not tight against her belly, but it wasn’t big enough to cover much more than half of it and Brian marveled at her exposed, deep navel.

Jennifer leaned forward to kiss him and she whispered in his ear. “I’ve gained twelve pounds since Sunday morning.” 

“So, you…”

“I broke 100 pounds with room to spare.” She said with a twinkle in her blue eyes. “Unlike my pants which I couldn’t button or zip because there wasn’t any room.” Jen looked down and lifted her spare tire of a belly with both hands to show Brain that her pants were not buttoned or zipped. She turned and walked slowly and sexily, swaying her large ass back and forth over to the dining room table. 

Rachel and Scott were treated to the sight of her e-cup breasts swaying heavily with each exaggerated step she took. Brian stood in the hallway for a second, dumbfounded before he snapped out of it and pulled her chair out for her just in time.

Scott served the first course, a huge, cheesy lasagna with meatballs, sausage and prosciutto stuffed into it. All four sat and began to eat. The girls dove into the garlic bread with gusto as well.

The guys finished their small portions first and sat back for a few minutes watching the girls start on their second plates. A half an hour later, the pan was empty and Brian was already up as the girls sat back, rubbing their bare midriffs. He cleared away the empty foil tray, folding it in half and placing it in the garbage. A full tray of sausage and peppers with onions and potatoes replaced it with torpedo rolls on the side. Scott and Brian ate a small portion without bread, the girls put away two huge sandwiches each before Scott got up to prepare the next course.

Next was a thick slab of London broil sliced thinly and served with mashed potatoes. Brian had cooked that himself. Another bowl of rolls was placed between the girls and they quickly dug into the food using the rolls dripping in butter to wipe up the grease left on their plates and the tray.

Three hours had passed since they sat down and the girls were still eating everything the guys set out for them. Brian and Scott had long since finished eating and were just serving the ladies.

They served them fettucini carbonara, the girls savored the smoky bacon taste and right after that Brian brought out the last course, meatloaf dripping in onions and thick gravy and a huge bowl of French fries.

It was after 11:00pm before the last of the meatloaf disappeared into Jennifer’s mouth and she leaned back in her chair. Both girls were belching quietly and uncontrollably. They had eaten enough food for six families in one sitting. 

Rachel slowly stood and stretched carefully. Jennifer looked at her friend.

“Ae you okay, Rach?” She asked.

Rachel didn’t respond, she just stood still, her face a little read, she wasn’t breathing.

Scott and Brian were in the kitchen preparing dessert and loading the dishwasher when they heard Jennifer. They came out and all eyes were on 
Rachel as she squeezed her eyes shut. Before Scott could go to her, her pants split down the front seam and Rachel exhaled with a big smile. Her belly dropped into the area where the fabric had separated. 

Jennifer laughed and decided to see what she could do. She took a deep breath and closed her eyes as she pushed. Her camisole suddenly shredded down the front and her breasts spilled out naked.

Everyone cheered and clapped. Scott had never seen her breasts naked before and he was blushing.

“Did you like that Scott?” Jennifer asked, folding her hands over her naked breasts.

“You’d better say no.” Rachel cautioned. Brian said nothing.

“That wasn’t what I expected to do though.” Jennifer said standing up slowly. She bent slightly and took a deep breath. Everyone waited expectantly and suddenly Jennifer released a huge fart and her capris split down the side seams exposing her thing thighs.

Jennifer blushed now, the fart wasn’t what she intended. 

“Excuse me.” She said shyly.

“That’s okay. Ready for dessert ladies?” Brian asked, kissing Jen as he went back into the kitchen.

Jennifer went into her room to get a new top that fit better, tossing the shredded camisole into the garbage. She left on the ripped capris. Rachel sat down and without warning, her stretch pants ripped their side seams and both fat thighs came flooding out of them. Everyone laughed and cheered again.

Brian silenced everyone when he came into the room with a gigantic bowl brimming over with whipped cream. He set the biggest hot fudge sundae either girl had ever seen on the table between them and handed them each a spoon.

The girls sat and waited for Brian and Scott to sit down before they looked at each other and handed their spoons to the guys. They then say back with their mouths open.

Scott and Brian understood immediately and they began spooning the heavy dessert into the ladies mouths. Brian began rubbing Jennifer’s swollen belly soon after she started the dessert, Rachel shot Scott a look and he quickly did the same.

Forty-five minutes later the dessert was empty, the girls had eaten all of the fudge, ice cream, whipped cream, and six brownies that had lined the bottom of the bowl.

They girls waddled over to the couch and gently plopped down, both were rubbing their bellies and moaning from how full they were.

Both were belching and struggling to catch their breath as their full bellies had pushed their diaphragms up, restricting their lungs. Scott got his camera and photographed the two obese beauties as Brian finished cleaning up the kitchen.

Brian came out of the kitchen when he was done and sat beside Jennifer. Scott took a photo of the happy couple and sat beside Rachel. Brian got up and took a photo of them before settling back down beside Jen.

“That was so wonderful, thank you Brian and Scott.” Jennifer said as she lay against Brian, her eyes closed, she was exhausted.

Rachel lay against Scott, she was tired as well but Scott soon felt her hand slipping down his belly and soon after over his crotch. She gently ran her soft hand over his cock and down under his balls. He quickly began to get an erection.

Scott glanced over at Brian and with his eyes he directed his attention to what was happening. 

“Let’s go to bed, baby.” Brian quickly whispered to Jen. 

Jennifer didn’t even open her eyes and she sleepily said. “Why? Is Rachel getting ready to go down on Scott?” 

They all laughed.

“Pretty much.” Rachel replied.

Brian stood and with some effort, helped his fat girlfriend to her feet. The waved good bye and headed down to her bedroom.

Rachel unzipped Scott’s slacks and nuzzled her nose into his pants. Scott laid his head back on the couch and enjoyed her hot little tongue on him.


----------



## Blame Picasso

*Chapter 6: Summer Vacation*

The sun was hot as it shone down on Rachel’s back yard. She lied in the sun on a lounge chair. Her ipod sat beside her and she had Lily Allen blasting “Fear” in her ear buds. Her eyes were closed behind her sunglasses and she raised her face to the sun. Rachel wore a black bikini that fit her large body well. She hadn’t been eating like she had been while away at school since she moved back home, and in two months she had only gained three pounds.

Today was July 30 and it was Jennifer’s birthday. She expected Jen to arrive any time to spend a lazy day by the large in-ground pool surrounded by a privacy fence.

Jen arrived a short time later. Rachel’s parents were away on vacation for ten days so Rachel had the house to herself. Jen let herself into the air-conditioned house and grabbing a couple of diet sodas, she went out to the patio.

Rachel jumped as Jennifer announced she had arrived by placing the ice-cold can on her bare belly.

“Bitch, that’s so wrong!” Rachel exclaimed sitting up and yanking her ear buds out.

Jennifer just giggled. She undid her cover-up exposing her large belly and breasts in a stylish floral two-piece. Jen hadn’t been eating as much either and had actually lost 7 pounds since getting home. She had an enormous fight with her mother a week after she had moved back home to get off her back of she moving in with Brian.

It was an empty threat, she hadn’t even thought of moving in with him yet, but it did the trick and her mother apologized and agreed to let her be herself no matter what size she was. That didn’t mean Jennifer would be able to stuff herself constantly as she had all year at school, so her weight leveled out and even dropped a bit.

Both girls were feeling a bit neglected as Brian worked 12-hour days every day during the week. Scott saw how much money Brian was making and asked him if he could get him a job. He started working with Brian shortly after while still working at Mario's part time so neither girl was seeing much of their lovers.

Rachel still hadn’t formally announced she was seeing Scott exclusively, but she had to admit that guys weren’t beating down the door to date a 220-pound girl. She had a short fling with a clerk from Wal-Mart a month ago, but he was obviously only interested in seeing what it was like to have sex with a fat girl and he stopped calling after their third tryst.

Jennifer sat in the lounge chair beside Rachel’s and sipped her soda while the sun beat down on her. “Shit.” She sighed. “I’m hungry and horny.”

“Preaching to the choir, sister.” Rachel agreed.

“Summer sucks.”

“Happy birthday by the way, baby girl.” Rachel said looking over at her and taking her hand and squeezing it.

“Thank you, you’re the first one who said anything.”

“Your parents forgot?” Rachel asked lifting her glasses up.

“No, they were at work when I woke up and dragged my fat ass out of bed.”

“Brian?”

“He’s due to text me soon when he’s on break.”

“Yeah, I usually hear from Scott on his break too.”

As if on cue, both girls’ cell phones signaled a text message.

“Happy BD. I luv u.” Brian texted Jennifer.

“THNK YER SXY” Was Scott’s message for Rachel. Both girls smiled and texted their men back. 

Jennifer wrote. “Thnx. Miss u. Luv me.”

Rachel replied. “MISS YER DICK.”

Jennifer laughed when she showed her. They continued texting for a few minutes. Jennifer texted lovey-dovey stuff. Rachel texted promises of blowjobs and having Scott eat her pussy. The guys had to get back to work and the girls got back to their tanning. Their parents didn’t demand they work at all, so they didn’t.

“Turn over, I’ll lotion you.” Rachel instructed Jennifer after a few minutes. “This sun is brutal.”

Jennifer did as she was asked and a moment later Rachel straddled her and sat on her thick thighs. The lotion bottle had been in the sun so it was hot when Rachel squirted it in her hands and massaged it into Jen’s thick shoulder and back. Jen’s hair was up and Rachel rubbed it into her neck and down her soft back. 

She plucked Jen’s bikini string, untying it so she could rub lotion on her easier. Jen thought nothing of it at first, but after a few moments she realized Rachel was almost massaging her back. 

“That feels good Rachel.” She whispered.

Rachel said nothing, but she realized she was enjoying running her hands over her friend’s body. She kneaded the fat of Jennifer’s lower back, running her hands right down to the top of her bikini bottoms.

She scooted down onto Jennifer’s calves and squirted the hot lotion directly onto her thighs. “Ooh, that’s hot.” Jennifer said. Rachel began rubbing the lotion into each chubby thigh using both hands on each one, running her fingers down the sides and inside them.

Rachel stood so she could massage lotion into Jen’s calves and over her dainty feet. Jennifer was beginning to thoroughly enjoy the feel of Rachel’s firm hands on her. She thought back to that morning in the bathroom when 

Rachel had reached around her to feel her breasts and suddenly her heart started pounding. Jennifer silently enjoyed the feel of Rachel’s touch over her thighs and calves, now moving down to her feet. When she felt Rachel massaging her toes, she knew this was more than just a friend applying lotion and she felt her mouth go dry.

Before she could think any further, a small moan escaped her lips. She felt Rachel’s hands freeze still, her left foot still in Rachel’s hands. After a second, Rachel began massaging the toes again, switching to her right foot. Jen knew that she was now as lotioned as she needed to be and Rachel would stop now. She would never know what had actually happened between them.

To her surprise, Rachel’s hands moved back up her right calf, massaging and caressing her. Jennifer could feel she was beginning to breathe heavily and she fought to calm her beating heart.

Rachel’s hands stopped and suddenly went down to her left ankle and up the calf and Jennifer calmed down a bit. Moments later Rachel had worked her way up to the back of Jennifer’s knee and she got excited again. Thoughts raced through Jennifer’s head. 

“Is my best friend of fourteen years actually turning me on like this?” She wondered in a second. 

“Am I turning my best friend on this much?” She wondered the next second.

Rachel’s hands slowly passed her knee and slid back onto her big thighs.

Then Jennifer did something she never dreamed she would do.

She purred quietly and ever so slightly spread her thighs apart.

Rachel said nothing. Her hands continued up Jennifer’s thigh higher and higher. Rubbing and massaging. Caressing her soft flesh. Jennifer’s brain was racing. 

“Please touch my pussy.” She screamed inside her head but said nothing and Rachel’s hands stopped just below her bikini bottom and she started on her right thigh just below her knee.

Slowly Rachel repeated the same firm caress on Jennifer’s chubby right thigh. Inch by inch, Jennifer bit her lip as Rachel’s hands squeezed her gently higher and higher.

Jennifer’s eyes were closed and she trying not to breath as heavily as her building passion was demanding her to in case she was completely misunderstanding Rachel’s intentions.

Higher and higher Rachel’s soft hands crept up her thigh. Slowly and methodically her fingers massaged and caressed her. Finally Rachel reached to within an inch or two of Jennifer’s throbbing vagina.

Jennifer couldn’t stand it any longer. She whispered a quiet “Ooh.” Then she raised her bottom slightly up, giving Rachel a very clear message.

(continued in post 15 of this thread)


----------



## shintobreak

Your story is gold, keep 'em coming!


----------



## Blargface123

Oh wow. You are a fine author indeed, Casso. I really like your style. I get the idea that we're both around the same age, with the same style.

Although this is a bit irrelevant with this particular story, I've noticed you include beach or surfer culture in many of your stories. I happen to live in Hawaii, so I'm groovin' on it all. Keep it coming, it's wonderful to read some actual literature here.


----------



## lovebbws13

WOW!! Incredible story!! Please continue it!


----------



## Blame Picasso

*Chapter 6: Summer Vacation (Cont.)​*

Rachel’s P.O.V.

Rachel woke up with a start. Her heart was pounding and she was sweating. She had sat up, looked at her clock and dropped her head back onto her pillow.

“Wow.” She whispered. Her hands went to her breasts, her nipples were hard as stones under her thin nightshirt and her pussy was on fire. “I need to get laid.” She muttered.

Rachel laid in her bed for a moment and her mind drifted back to the dream she was having when she awoke. In her dream she and Jennifer were eating…a lot. It reminded her of Jen’s story about the girl who cast the spell so she would gain wait incredibly fast. The more the girls ate, the fatter they became until Jennifer had to be 600 pounds and Rachel looked to weigh about the same. 

They were feeding each other and suddenly they were kissing and fondling each others bodies. Jennifer had stood and Rachel was about to peel her panties off when she woke up.

Now Rachel’s hand slipped down to her shaven pussy and she fantasized about what would have happened next as her finger began dancing over her sensitive clitoris. She came hard and fast. Breathing heavily, she thought about her friend. Jennifer was beautiful in a classic sense. Ruebens would have loved to have painted Jennifer had she lived then. Her breasts were large and heavy; they stood out without sagging above her belly. Her belly was growing soft and round. Her hips were wide and the spread into thighs that were smooth and chubby. Jennifer’s skin was flawless. She had no cellulite and never had so much as a pimple on her soft face.

Rachel had harbored these feelings for her friend since Jennifer began to develop her large breasts. Rachel first noticed how big Jennifer’s boobs were in high school and she wished she had them. Shortly after that she still wished she had them, but now she wished she had them in her hands and her mouth.

Rachel suppressed her desire. She thought about it a lot when she was younger, but since then she decided there was probably a Freudian term for what she felt toward her friend. She wasn’t a lesbian, but according to Cosmo she had a touch of &#8216;bi-curiosity’. It only seemed to involve Jennifer so she kind of saved it for her dreams and fantasies.

After they moved in together and began gaining weight together those feelings stirred up a bit occasionally. She watched Jennifer’s body get softer and more voluptuous, she saw her naked almost daily and a few times she almost lost control. That morning in the bathroom when she couldn’t resist reaching around Jennifer and holding her amazing, heavy breasts was one of those times.

Jennifer didn’t freak out, thank God, but the incident scared Rachel deeply. Nothing was worth losing her best friend.

An hour and a shower later Rachel was poolside enjoying the sun, but her mind was still on the dream and her fantasy that morning. She decided today would involve another little test for Jennifer. 

Rachel sat on Jennifer’s chubby calves and squirted the hot lotion into her hands. Her heart was pounding as she began applying it to Jennifer’s back. She spent longer than was necessary to apply the lotion and she held her breath waiting for Jennifer to say WTF? But it didn’t come. Rachel moved down her back and in a moment of impetuousness, she untied Jennifer’s bikini top. 

Jennifer had casually said that it felt good so Rachel became a little more brazen. She massaged her friend down to the top of her bikini bottoms and then got up and prepared to do her legs. Rachel squirted the hot lotion directly onto her friend’s thighs and Jennifer commented that it was hot. “The lotion or how sensually I’m massaging her voluptuous body?” Rachel wondered to herself.

She rubbed her fingers deeply into Jennifer’s thighs, using all of her self-control not to let Jen know how hard she was breathing. Rachel went all in when she worked her way down to Jennifer’s dainty toes and began massaging them. There was no excusing it if Jennifer decided Rachel was getting weird. Jennifer’s response was a soft moan and Rachel’s heart leaped. She froze for a second and then she made up her mind, she was going to tantalize and tease Jennifer until she begged for Rachel to touch her. 

A few moments later Jennifer ever so slightly purred and spread her thighs a little wider and Rachel knew she was about to make love to her girlfriend.
Jennifer sealed the deal uttering that passionate "Ooh" and by lifting her bottom up. Rachel slid her hand between Jennifer’s thighs and over the mound of her pussy. Jennifer moaned. “God, I thought you’d never touch me.” She whispered.

Rachel said nothing. Jennifer struggled to turn around and a moment later Rachel was on top of her and their lips met. Jennifer’s untied top fell away from her giant breasts and Rachel’s hands went to them holding them and caressing them. Jennifer moaned in her friend's mouth as their tongues danced and played with each other.

Jennifer’s hands went to Rachel’s breasts and the two girls kissed and fondled each other in the bright sunshine. The lounge was too small for both of them. As they had each grown so much fatter, just holding one of them was asking a lot of the chairs. Rachel stood and held her hand out to Jennifer and she stood. They embraced and passionately began stripping each others bathing suits off until they both were naked. 
Jennifer took the lotion bottle from the patio where it had fallen, and Rachel took the cushions from the chairs and spread them out on the concrete.

Jennifer squirted a huge dollop of lotion onto Rachel’s naked breasts and Rachel looked down at the creamy liquid as it ran between her cleavage. “Scott likes to do that too.” Rachel commented.

“I bet he does.” Jennifer purred as she used both hand to rub the lotion in. 

“Can’t have these getting sunburned.”

“Or yours.” Rachel replied taking the bottle from Jen and squirting her breasts. “You need a lot more than I do.” She added squirting another huge amount onto Jen's boobs.

Moments later the two girls were completely slick with lotion and their hands were running over each others bodies as they kissed.

Rachel was the aggressor and before long Jennifer was on her back, shyly spreading her thick thighs as Rachel knelt before her. Jen’s eyes flew open as Rachel’s tongue connected with her pussy in a way that no man had ever made her feel.

Jennifer’s 19th birthday was one she would never forget. That summer became one each of the girl’s would remember forever as well. They never told anyone about the new level their relationship achieved that sunny day. For the rest of the ten days Rachel’s parents were away, the girl’s spent every day naked in her backyard getting the best tans they ever had while savoring each others bodies in a way they never imagined.

The rest of the summer passed quickly. Scott and Brian would come down on Saturday nights or the girl’s would drive up to see them a night or two during the week. The guys would usually be tired from working all day, but thanks to Mario, there would always be a feast for the girls while they were there

Finally, it was the end of August and the girls were heading back to campus. Jennifer’s father had bought her a second hand SUV and it was packed with her belongings. Rachel pulled up in front of her house with her car loaded as well. 

She got out of her car as Jen was walking out the front door with her parents. She hugged her dad and her mother was crying. 

“I’ll miss you so much, baby.” She said hugging Jen. Her mother was tiny compared to her. “Try to watch what you eat, sweetheart.” She whispered.

“No promises mother.” Jennifer replied curtly, put off by the comment.

“Take care of each other!” Jen’s dad called down the driveway. Rachel waved and smiled as she turned and got back in her car, thankful Jennifer was ready. Jen’s mother blamed Rachel for her daughter’s weight gain and though she didn’t say anything, Rachel knew she resented her.

Less than an hour later, the two girls were parking in front of their new apartment. It was in a building behind their old apartment. Brian would have to walk through the courtyard of his building and across a small field where the kids played baseball to get to it. Brian was actually happy Maggie wouldn't see Jen getting fatter and fatter throughout the year.

He and Scott were already there, and the girls were pleasantly surprised to see all of their furniture was already moved in. The boys had gone to the storage unit and loaded everything into one of the work trucks. 

The girls carried up a couple of boxes and the boys finished unloading their cars. Jennifer sat on the couch and surveyed their new place while Rachel went into the kitchen. 

“Hey, they even got lunch!” She called out to Jennifer. Jen jumped up and ran into the kitchen to see platters of food from Mario’s covering the counter. Brian had already plugged in their microwave and within ten minutes the girls sat on their fat asses eating while the guys brought in their stuff.

“Mmmph!” Rachel had her mouth full, but she saw the box she wanted in Scott’s hands. “That goes in the bathroom.” She said swallowing a huge forkful of ziti.

“The scale?” Jennifer asked.

“Let’s go see what the summer did your poor fat ass, young lady.” Rachel said pulling Jen’s hands to get her up off the couch. She knew Jen had probably lost a little weight.

Two minutes later both girls were in the bathroom and the guys were standing in the hallway looking in.

Rachel stepped on first. The number stopped at 227. “That’s seven pounds I've gained over the entire summer.” She said. “I’m so glad to be out of my parents. I’m going to put on another seven pounds before next Sunday!”

“You go baby,” Scott remarked. 

Rachel gave him a kiss as Jennifer stepped on.

“Holy cow, I'm at 227 too!” she read. 

“Wow, talk about destiny,” she said with a laugh. “I’m down seven pounds!”

“Man, that’s amazing.” Brian commented. 

“Well, that’s the last weight loss I intend to have for awhile,” Jennifer said. 

“I gained 100 pounds at school last year, I’m going to top that for sure.”

“Two hundred?” Brian asked with a grin.

Jennifer looked at Rachel, they both shrugged. “Why not?” Rachel said

“Let’s see what we can do.” Jennifer stated. “Last year I was so concerned about my mother’s reaction. I think that held me. I don’t have that to worry about now, she’s used to this,” she said as she patted her big belly. “Wait until she sees me this time next year, she’ll wish I only weighed 227 pounds.” 
_
Story continued in post 21 of this thread_


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

bump after reformatting.


----------



## morepushing13

I'm very much looking forward to the next installment!


----------



## runs37

What he said!


----------



## morepushing13

When is the next chapter coming????!!!


----------



## Blame Picasso

Hey all-

I'm sorry, I took a break to finish up some drawings. If anyone here is interested there is a link in the Weight Room to my yahoo group where I post my artwork. I believe I will also be posting some of my stories that maybe aren't appropriate for this forum as well. That's a ways off though. 

The good news is I am back at this story. The girls are sophomores now and they are each trying to out gain the weight they put on as freshmen, and they are having some trouble with their fat-hating health teacher as well. It doesn't help that the girls keep sneaking snacks into his class and flaunting their growing curves to drive him crazy.

Look for it soon-

Rob


----------



## Blame Picasso

*Chapter 7: Sophomore Year*

Two weeks later it was obvious that Jennifer wasn’t fooling around when she said she intended to top last year’s gains. She stepped off the scale with a big smile on her face. Rachel just stared at the number. “244 pounds,” she whispered and Jen jumped up and down with excitement. Her body shook and jiggled long after she stopped. Rachel stepped on the scale and the readout stopped at 238.

“Awesome!” Jennifer exclaimed. “You look so delicious,” she whispered, running her hand over Rachel’s enormous, naked behind.

“Ooh,” Jennifer cooed with a laugh. “Didn’t Scott satisfy you last night?”
Rachel didn’t say anything; she just kind of grimaced and tried to cover it with a smile.

“Uh-oh,” Jennifer said, knowing her best friend was hiding something. “What’s going on?”

Rachel shook her head, and then sighed. “I’m bored with Scott,” she finally admitted. “He’s not very intelligent, he’s okay in the sack, but I…” Rachel walked out of the bathroom. Jennifer followed. “I want to be single again, I guess.” 

Jennifer laughed out loud at that. “I hear you. You said you wanted to play the field until you were a junior anyway.”

“Yeah, but now I’m 238 pounds,” Rachel lamented. “I was almost 100 pounds thinner when I said that. Guys aren’t exactly calling left and right to invite us to frat parties anymore.”

“So, you want to play the field, but you’re afraid you’re too fat to be successful?” Jennifer stated.

“Exactly.”

“Well,” Jennifer began, “I think if you do your hair and makeup and put on an outfit that hugs that big ass of yours and a top that flaunts them big titties,” she said, stepping up to Rachel and cupping her big boobs in her hands. “I bet you could get laid in a monastery.”

“Mmm. You know what I think?”

“Hmm?” Jennifer asked, still fondling Rachel’s breasts.

“I think we’re both naked in the living room standing in front of our window with the curtains open.”

Jennifer squealed and fell to her knees, covering her naked breasts. She looked out the window; there was no one there. Rachel burst out laughing and walked over to lock the door.

“Now, where were we?” she asked taking Jennifer’s hand and helping her up. Jennifer led her down the hall to her bedroom.


“How…many…is that?” Jennifer panted as they passed the start/finish line again.

“Four,” Rachel replied also out of breath. “Halfway there.”

“That’s only a mile?” Jennifer asked. Rachel had no reply; she just took a gulp from her water bottle.

The girls were required to take two semesters of health to get their degree. This semester was divided into two days a week gym, one day a week studying diet and other health-related subjects. Next semester would be divided in the opposite way.

Today the class was required to jog two miles around a quarter-mile track outside the gymnasium. Neither girl had been jogging since the second lap. Jennifer was almost out of water and both girls were dripping in sweat.

“Here come the snack sisters!” Coach Beale called out sarcastically as they came within earshot of him. The coach had targeted the girls from the first day of class when they had each showed up with large lattes dripping in whipped cream and donuts for breakfast. They ate six each as they were splitting a dozen. They were the largest girls in the class and he obviously had issues with overweight people.

The girls had admitted to each other after that first day that his ridicule and scorn was kind of sexy. They enjoyed the fact that their weight had such a negative impact on him.

“Halfway there, Coach,” Rachel panted as they passed him.

“Not even close to halfway, wide load,” the coach replied in a voice only they could hear. He wasn’t about to open himself up to any disciplinary actions by berating them publicly.

“But we’re on our fourth lap,” Jennifer argued.

“I said jog eight laps,” the coach replied. “Fatties who want to walk have to do ten laps. You must not have heard me while you were stuffing your face.”

The girls groaned and kept walking. “That’s okay ladies, you might even lose a pound or two.”

“That would be awful,” Rachel replied loud enough for him to hear. “We worked so hard getting ourselves so chubby and sexy.”

The coach had no response and just spit on the ground as they continued on.


The girls decided to throw their own Halloween party. Rachel had broken things off with Scott a month before and was happily single. She had hit the singles scene pretty hard and was surprised at how well her love life had been going. She was currently dating two guys very casually, and she had invited three guys she thought were hot from school and the local bars.
Rachel was dressed as a schoolgirl. Her hair was up in two ponytails with big pink bows and she wore a red button down sweater over a white shirt and a plaid skirt that barely covered her now 252-pound ass. White knee socks and patent leather pumps completed her outfit.

Jennifer wasn’t home yet and it was almost 7:00pm. The party was scheduled to start in an hour. Rachel was getting nervous.

At 7:30, Jennifer walked in, or staggered, as she was quite drunk. “Jen, what the hell?” Rachel said when she saw her friend’s condition. “The party hasn’t even started yet and you’re bombed?”

“I just broke up with Brian,” Jennifer said quietly. “Actually, we broke up a couple of hours ago.”

“Oh no, honey. Why?”

“I went to meet him after class and he was in a bar getting drunk again.” Jennifer explained. Brian had gotten laid off several weeks earlier and he had been spending much of his time drinking with his friends instead of going to school or even thinking of looking for a new job. “I guess he knew I was going to bitch at him, so he just started hollering at me as soon as I walked in.”

“What happened to you? Why didn’t you call me?”

“He was already drunk, so they threw him out of the bar for being loud and cursing at me. His friend Larry bought me a drink and I ended up talking with him and Ron and before I knew it, I was a lil drunk.”

“You are a lot drunk,” Rachel said, sighing. “What did they give you?”

“Oh these little tiny shots called &#8216;little beers,” Jennifer said and hiccuped. “They’re very good.”

Rachel rolled her eyes. “They’re also very strong, how many?”

“Seven!” Jennifer exclaimed, proud that she knew the right answer.

“How did you get home?”

“L-Larry drove me home.”

“Well, you’re going to go take a nap, I’ll come get you later.”

“Baloney!” Jennifer said stomping down to her room. “I’m fine, this is my party too.”

Rachel just watched her go and shook her head. It was going to be interesting.

Mario had dropped off a few platters of food earlier that day. Rachel had asked him because she didn’t want to see Scott. Mario understood and was happy to help. There were about twenty people in the girls’ apartment, all in costume. Most were friends from their classes; many were girls who obviously didn’t pay much attention to their diets. There were twelve guys dancing and flirting with them all.

Rachel had bought a keg of beer and it soon became the focus of the group. There were always several people gathered around it drinking and laughing. Jennifer was dressed as a schoolgirl just like Rachel, but she was definitely the sluttier, fatter schoolgirl. She now weighed 263 pounds. 
She had her sweater tied around her neck by its sleeves. Her blouse clung to her round belly and it was unbuttoned down enough to show her red bra and enough cleavage to turn every guys head in the apartment. Her skirt was also too small and her belly hung over the band. Jen’s red panties were exposed more often than they weren’t. She had ditched her red pumps an hour before and just wore her white knee socks. Jennifer’s pigtails were sloppy to begin with and now they hung loose so that her hair was mussed in a very alluring way. 

If she doesn’t hook up with somebody tonight, she’s mine. Rachel thought to herself. She bit her lower lip, amazed at how sexy and fat her inebriated roommate looked.

By 1:00am the party was down to the two roommates, Carli, a friend from gym class, Stephanie, a girl from Jen’s history class and five guys. Stephanie had drunk a bit too much and had gotten sick in the bathroom before passing out cold on the floor next to the dining room table. Rachel had thrown a blanket over her and let her sleep. The guys were picking on Arnie, a skinny kid with glasses who was clearly hoping Stephanie would wake up soon.

“Arnie, the only reason she let you feel her boobs is because he was wasted,” Ken said with a laugh. Arnie had been dancing with Stephanie shortly before she ran for the bathroom and she had indeed been kissing him sloppily and letting him feel her up.

“Let him alone,” Gavin said. He was sitting on the couch, comfortably buzzed and he kind of felt bad for Arnie. “She does have a great rack.”

The five boys all raised their plastic cups and toasted. “To Steph’s great boobs!” Ken stated.

“Here, here,” they all agreed.

“You guys are bad,” Rachel laughed. “You hear that, Steph? We all love your boobs!”

“Hear, here!” They all chimed in again. Laughter filled the apartment.
Rachel re-filled her cup and sauntered over to Gavin and sat on his lap. His hand settled on her wide waist, his cup rested on her plump thigh.

Jennifer retreated to the kitchen and was quickly followed by Ken. Carli sat at the dining room table a few feet from where Stephanie was sleeping. Alex sat across from her and while it looked like they were just chatting quietly, Carli’s left foot was bare and she was rubbing it over Alex’ crotch feeling his huge erection with her toes.

Arnie and Chris were the two odd men out and they met each other’s eyes and nodded. “Good night people!” Chris said as they grabbed their jackets and headed for the door. Everyone except Jen and Ken called good night back.

Jennifer sat atop the kitchen counter and Ken stood before her, between her legs. He had already undone her bra and her breasts overflowed his large hands as they kissed passionately. Her hands were around his neck as she pulled him closer to her body. 

Rachel still sat in Gavin’s lap. They were kissing and his hands were exploring her body over her tight outfit. She felt Gavin had a large bulge under her big ass and she downed her beer. “Feels like you’ve got a problem there, Gav.” She said standing and turning to face him. Her hair was a mess from dancing and sweating all night, it hung in her eyes and she smiled down at him. He looked down at his bulging crotch and smiled proudly at her.

“Kinda, do you think you help me out with this?” he replied unsnapping his jeans.

Rachel turned to look at Carli but only saw Alex at the dining room table.

“Where’s Carli? In the bathroom?” she asked him. Alex just grinned.

“No,” came Carli’s response from under the tablecloth.

“Sounds like you have something in your mouth, Carli,” Rachel said with a chuckle. “The couch pulls out, it’s all yours,” she said extending her hand to Gavin. He took it and stood. Rachel led him toward her room.

They passed the kitchen and both did a double take at the sight of Jennifer clutching Ken to her naked breasts as he sucked on her large nipples. “Keep moving,” Rachel whispered as she tugged Gavin’s hand. _ Boy, she got over Brian quickly,_ she thought to herself. They were barely in her room when they heard the springs on the couch signaling Alex and Carli were pulling it out.

“You’re breasts are amazing,” Ken whispered in Jennifer’s ear as her nibbled on her earlobe.

“Mmm,” was her only response. 

“Shall we go to your bedroom?” Ken asked quietly.

“Not yet, I’m hungry,” Jennifer replied.

“Hungry?” Ken asked wondering how she could think of food at a time like this.

“Mmm hmm. Food turns me on,” Jen whispered. “How do you think I got so fat?”

Ken paused for a second, not sure what to make of that either.

“If you want me, you have to feed me,” Jennifer stated. She didn’t really care if Ken never called her again, she was still buzzed and was clearly enjoying the fact that she had this guy all worked up. “I’m going to turn you into a fatty lover,” she added pushing him back and slipping of the counter. She opened the refrigerator and slid down onto the floor to sit beside it.

Ken also slid to the floor and began exploring the fridge. He found a big bowl of onion dip and he grabbed a bag of pretzels and a bag of chips from the counter. One by one he began feeding her the salty snacks covered in the thick fattening dip. Jen purred as she ate them.

Rachel was slowly stripping for Gavin in her room. She undid her sweater and tossed it onto the floor. Her large hips swayed back and forth to a song only she could hear as she slowly began undoing the buttons of her blouse. Gavin sat on the edge of the bed less than a foot away from her, watching intently.

Rachel spun and opened her blouse after she undid the last button, flashing her black bra at him. Gavin had only been with three girls in his young life and Rachel was by far the fattest. He was amazed at not only the size of her breasts, but at her soft, smooth belly that jiggled like a huge water balloon with each movement. He had never felt a woman as heavy as she was when she sat on his lap and he had found it oddly erotic. Her ass and thighs were like a big, soft, warm pillow on his crotch and the feeling had been amazing.

Now she laid the blouse over his head and he took it and clutched it, his eyes never leaving her form. Her eyes were locked on his as she ran her hands over her fat, squishy belly. She gripped and grabbed at her paunch before slipping her hands behind her. She pushed her breasts and belly out as she undid the clasp and zipper on her skirt.

Rachel slipped it slowly down her thighs, letting it drop to her ankles before kicking it up and over Gavin’s head onto the headboard. She was now wearing only her bra, matching panties and her knee socks. Still, she danced for him. Her hands went behind her back and Gavin heard a muffled snap as she undid her tight bra strap. She crossed her hands and cupped her breasts, slowly removing the bra. Her white breasts stood firm without the bra, her nipples were hard and pink. They jiggled as she danced, swinging the bra like a lasso before setting it on his face.

It covered Gavin’s eyes and as soon as he removed it, her warm breasts were in his face, smothering him. He kissed them and caressed them for just a moment before Rachel again backed away from him.

His eyes grew wide when she turned away from him and swayed her big hips inched from his face. She bent and began sliding her socks down, her behind swaying before him. Rachel stole a glance at his crotch and smiled at the enormous erection he had. She stood, turned, dropped the sock on his face and turned away, bending to remove the other. He couldn’t resist reaching out and caressing her gigantic hips. Rachel said nothing, but stopped dancing. He took this as a sign and he slipped his hands into the band of her panties and slid them down to her ankles.

She turned and faced him, now completely naked. Her belly stuck out, but didn’t sag much, her trimmed Mohawk over her pussy was visible and he took her hand and pulled her gently to the bed. She knelt beside him and pulled his t-shirt over his head. He removed his socks and tossed them on the floor. 

Rachel pushed him back and set to undoing his pants. In seconds he was naked as well, his cock twitching and throbbing with each heartbeat. She lowered her head and took him between her lips. He laid his head back on the bed and groaned in pleasure.

Jennifer had finished both bags of snacks and the bowl of dip. Ken had also fed her an entire apple pie and the remains of a chocolate cake in the two hours since they opened the refrigerator. They had ignored the squeaking springs on the pull out couch as Carli and Alex had fast passionate sex, and they still ignored the sounds of Stephanie snoring in the dining room.
Jennifer lay on her back on the cool tiles as Ken lay between her legs, his face buried in her pussy. Jennifer’s thighs trembled as she had an orgasm under his tongue for the third time. She held a can of whipped cream in her hand and she periodically squirted it into her mouth, filling herself with the thick, creamy concoction.

They were both completely naked, their clothes thrown in a ball in the corner. Jennifer put down the can and got up on her elbows. Ken raised his face, smiling widely. She blew a curl of hair out of her eyes and smiled. “You are really good at that,” she whispered. “But now I need you inside me.”

Ken released her thick thighs and knelt back on his ankles. He grabbed a condom from his wallet.

“My goodness, did you know you were going to do someone tonight?” she asked him innocently.

“Always prepared,” he whispered. “I used to be a boy scout.”

“Well, you certainly now how to light a fire,” Jennifer said, rolling over and getting on all fours. She crawled over to him and laid him down on the tiles. His cock stood straight up and she bent her head down and took him in her mouth. She sucked him hard and slow. She stopped and grasped his cock in her hand, stroking him. “Now it’s my turn to light you on fire.”

Ken just groaned in ecstasy as she went back to using her mouth and hand in concert to drive him out of his mind. After twenty minutes of bringing him to the edge and pulling him back, she slipped the sheath over his erection and slipped her thigh over his, straddling him. He slid easily inside her and she cried out, Jennifer decided this was payback for the creaking springs and snoring so she had no inhibitions about how loud she was.

She had sobered up quite a bit over the course of the evening, but she still had a slight buzz. She talked to Ken the entire time he was inside her, talking dirty and being as nasty as she could.

“That’s it, Ken, stretch me out, stretch my pussy like you stretched my fat belly tonight,” she whispered. Ken’s eyes were open and he stared straight into hers as she continued. “Am I the fattest girl you’ve ever had?”

He nodded yes.

“Do you want to see me get even fatter? Do you want to get me fatter? Make Jenny huge?”

“H-how much do you weigh?” he asked as she bounced on top of him.

“I weigh 263 pounds,” Jennifer said with a wicked grin. “I weighed 128 pounds when I started school here last year.”

“Oh my,” Ken whispered. “You’ve doubled your size in a year.”

“I’m going to more than double it again before I’m finished.”

“H-how fat are you trying to get?”

“I want to weigh 700 pounds someday,” she said, sweat dripping from her face, she held her breath as she came.

“I’d love to see that,” Ken replied then he froze as an orgasm thrust from his pelvis, filling the condom. 


Sweat poured from Jennifer’s face as she struggled to complete one more sit up. Rachel had given up and was flat on her back on the mat beside her.

“Fifteen? That’s all?” Coach Beale whispered at them from his position at their feet. “You ladies can’t do twenty lousy sit ups?”

It was the first class since they got back from Thanksgiving break. Back on the first day of the semester, the coach had weighed everyone in the class. They weighed in again this morning and he was shocked at the fact that the two girls had added over thirty pounds each in three months.

Rachel had stepped on the scale first and when it stopped at 259, the coach was flabbergasted. Jennifer got on next and it stopped at 274 and he turned bright red. He quietly instructed them both to leave the class and go to the other side of the gym. The girls had walked away to dead silence as none of the other students had gained even a pound, and most had lost 3 or 4 pounds..

“I’m so turned on right now,” Rachel had whispered to Jennifer as they reached the mats.

“I’m going to orgasm if he starts lecturing me again,” Jennifer replied and they both fought the giggles until Beale came over and stood before them.

“I have talked to you two, I have tried to help you two,” he whispered. “I do not know what I need to do to get it into your fat heads that you are disgusting, unhealthy girls.” That was when he forced them do sit and do 20 sit-ups each while he stood over them.

“I have never seen two students who have such gross eating habits in my life,” he continued. “It’s like the two of you are actively trying to get as fat as you can.”

Rachel couldn’t take it anymore. “That’s because we are, asshole,” she hissed. “I’m going to weigh 500 pounds before I graduate and that’s what I want to do with my body and you can’t stop me.”

Beale was dumbstruck. He just stared at her. Then his gaze turned to Jennifer who had given up on the sit-ups and lied back on the mat. “And you?”

“500 pounds by graduation, but I want to hit 700 before I even think of losing weight.”

He was stunned. He literally had nothing to say.

“So the sooner you realize that watching us get fatter and fatter is turning you on so much, that you just can’t handle it, the happier we’re all going to be,” Rachel added.

“Hell, William,” Jennifer said sitting up. “I’d even do you, you have a great little body. You just have to be nicer.”

He turned and walked away without a sound. The girls held out until they saw him enter his office and slam the door before they burst out laughing.

“You so wouldn’t do him would you?” Rachel asked.

“Of course I would, look at that flat stomach and that little butt.”

Rachel rolled her eyes. “Let’s go eat.”

_Continued in post 34 of this thread_


----------



## qtttlkmop

awesome installment  those girls have some lofty goals, but i like it


----------



## Angel00101

I look forward to reading more. Fun story.


----------



## Coop

Can't wait to see how big these girls get!


----------



## runs37

Excellence as always!


----------



## Still a Skye fan

I enjoyed that quite a bit and can't wait for the tale to resume.


Well done!

Dennis


----------



## Blame Picasso

Thank you everyone, this is a fun story to write, I'm glad you all like it.

Rob


----------



## Koudelka

Wow!  That's exactly my kind of story! I almost lost hope, that somebody writes stories like that anymore.
I am really looking foward to see where it may go! :eat2:

Keep up the good work!


----------



## The Fat Man

This story is absolutly fantastic. I hope you follow the girls to their goals, as this this is so far a killer read.


----------



## Blame Picasso

I have several more stories in the archives, check them out. I'm humbled that my writing gets such a great response, thank you.

Rob



Koudelka said:


> Wow!  That's exactly my kind of story! I almost lost hope, that somebody writes stories like that anymore.
> I am really looking foward to see where it may go! :eat2:
> 
> Keep up the good work!


----------



## Koudelka

> I have several more stories in the archives, check them out.



I searched, but I can't find them. Where exactly are your older stories?


----------



## Blame Picasso

Koudelka said:


> I searched, but I can't find them. Where exactly are your older stories?



Most of my stories are in the Erotica archive, one is dying a slow death in the Unique Special Interests archive, I don't know why it's in there. You can always click on my name and select threads started by me, that will lead you to my stories as well as all of the artwork I've posted on Dimensions.


Thanks for your interest-

Rob


----------



## mithrandirjn

Yeah, I just want to add my two cents here and compliment you on this story. 

The girls may be reaching for goals that go beyond what I'm usually down with, but that obviously has no bearing on your writing style, which suits this medium really, really well. I'm especially digging how authentic a lot of the dialogue reads; the girls speak in a forward and direct manner (which match their very forward, direct actions perfectly), and it makes it all the more enjoyable.


----------



## Blame Picasso

*Chapter 7: Sophomore Year Continued*

Gavin caressed Rachels cheek and then tenderly kissed her good bye. He turned and walked out into the morning rain, waving to her before he rounded the corner into the parking lot where his car sat. Rachel shivered in the cold and drew her robe around her self a little tighter.

She closed the door and walked back upstairs to the apartment. Rachels hips almost brushed the walls of the narrow staircase. It was December 2, Thanksgiving had been the week before and the girls had returned home for the holiday break two days before. Both girls had received the third degree from their families about their weight and returned to their apartment before the weekend just to get away from the nagging. 

Rachel closed the upstairs door and went to the kitchen for another cup of coffee. It was Sunday and she would wake Jennifer up so they could weigh themselves as they had been doing for well over a year now. Rachel had butterflies in her stomach as she anticipated stepping on the scale. Neither girl had weighed herself last week because they were at their parents homes.

In the month since their Halloween party, both girls had been on a runaway train of gorging. Gavin had proven to be a fantastic lover and had quickly become obsessed with feeding his first fat girlfriend. Hed never experienced a girl who wasnt watching her weight before much less one who reveled in weight gain like Rachel did. 

Not that Rachel was seeing him exclusively. Arnie, the skinny kid from the party who had his heart broken by Stephanie had called her a week later and took her out to dinner. He was also amazed by her and was trying his best to make her grow fatter too. She was still extremely bottom heavy and her hips, thighs and ass had grown to huge proportions. Her breasts and belly were catching up, but she was now a stellar pear-shaped fat girl.

Between the two of them, Rachel was rarely home for dinner and as she sipped her coffee, she realized she was probably not a very good friend to Jennifer lately. Jennifer on the other hand had quickly discovered that Ken had given her a fake phone number the morning after the party when he left. Adding insult to injury, the number he gave was Marios Italian Restaurant.

While Rachel was out every night eating to her hearts content with the guys, Jen was home alone, eating just as much if not more. Rachel had tried to get her out, but Jennifer politely said no each time. It wasnt like she was home crying every night, in fact after the break down she had after discovering Kens number was fake, Rachel hadnt seen her cry at all. She just stayed in and studied a lot. Oh, and ate more than Rachel had ever seen her friend eat.

There wasnt a time Rachel could remember when Jen wasnt chewing on something, or drinking something. Part of Jennifers sermon from her parents was the amount of food she was charging on her dads credit card. The other part was the results of all that food. Rachel heard a lot about her weight, but with her two beaus buying the dinners, she wasnt spending a lot at least.

She heard Jens door open and her friend emerged from the hallway into the dining room. Rachel just smiled slightly when she saw Jennifer was chewing on a donut.

Good morning, sunshine. She said pointing the way to the coffee pot with her mug. You got a stash in there I dont know about.

I dont know what youre talking about. Jennifer replied with her mouth full. She poured herself a large cup of coffee and added four sugars and a generous dollop of heavy cream before taking a seat across the table from Rachel.

Gavin left already? She asked.

Yes, I kind of pushed him. Rachel said with a gleam in her eye.

You want to get on that scale, dont you? Jennifer smiled over her mug.

Its been two weeks. Rachel replied. Ive never eaten so much, I cant keep up with these two feeders of mine. I do wish youd join me, Ill share.

Im good, thank you. Jen said with a shrug. Men piss me off lately.

Well. Rachel purred. You can always have me.

That sounds exciting. Jennifer said smiling.

Oh, and theres a calzone the size of a football in the fridge for you. 

Rachel added. I could only eat one after the all of the pizza we got at Italys Best.

That sounds good too. Jennifer said, standing up. Ready?

I was born ready.

They got up and as Rachel followed Jennifer to the bathroom she realized Jen was waddling. She also realized she was waddling a little herself.
She dropped her robe outside the door and stood naked in the doorway as Jennifer pulled her nightie off over her head with some effort. 

This is getting a little tight already. She whispered. She had bought it two sizes larger than she needed three weeks earlier.
Wearing just a pink thong, she looked at Rachel, took a deep breath and stepped on the scale.

Rachel bent to look at the result. Wow. She said softly. Your mothers going to kill us.

Jennifer looked at her, chewing her bottom lip, but her eyes were bright and excited. 

296. Rachel said and giggled because it was clear Jennifer could not see the readout over her giant breasts and huge, round belly. Her belly now hung down to the top of her thighs and hid her pussy.
Holy cow, Im almost 300 pounds!

Rachels heart was pounding as Jennifer squeezed past her and she took her turn on the scale. She was gritting her teeth as the numbers went up and down for a moment before stopping at 281. 

Those guys are stuffing me silly. She said clapping her hands over her mouth. Ive gained what? 29 pounds since I started seeing them?

Less than five weeks ago. Jennifer added. 

And look what all of your freaking doggie bags did to my waistline. She said with a laugh.

Oh yeah, Its all my fault! Rachel laughed. Thirty something pounds in leftovers did this. She said slipping her hands over Jennifers soft bare belly.

The girls had only been together once since the Halloween party and Jennifer hadnt seemed that into it so Rachel hadnt tried again. Five weeks without a man or any sexual release with a person exploded as Jennifer suddenly pinned Rachel to the wall and kissed her deeply.

Rachel threw her arms around Jennifers obese waist and pulled her close. The two girls stood in the hallway, their tongues entwined for several delicious minutes. Their hands caressed and explored the new pounds each had gained since they last made love.

Finally Rachel broke their kiss and took her friends hand and led her to her bed. She slipped Jennifers thong down and pulled her naked body on top of her own. Again they kissed and they each slipped a hand between each others legs.

Downstairs, 56 year old Earl Sanford sat at his dining room table directly below the two-behemoth girls as they passionately squirmed and rolled on Rachels bed above his head. 

How do two girls that fat have so much sex? He sneered at his wife. She just shook her head. Earl lifted his paper up and pretended to read the sports section. Behind his paper he bit his lip wishing he were upstairs with either one of the large beauties.

An A? Rachel said looking at her final grade for Health class posted n the wall. Jennifer was also dumbfounded, her grade was also an A.

How the heck did that happen? Jennifer whispered. He hates us. He hasnt spoken to me since that day he made us do sit-ups.

Me either. Rachel replied. Unless my fat ass was in his way. She added with a snicker.

Jennifer suddenly smiled wide. That puts me on the Deans list!

Awesome! Rachel said hugging her friend. That should take some of the pressure off your parents seeing your 300 plus-pound ass.

I hope so. Jennifer sighed as they walked down the hall to the exit. She had put on an additional 13 pounds in the three weeks since the post Thanksgiving weigh-in. 

Like you should be talking! She suddenly added.

Rachel blushed a bit and smiled. Her sweatshirt was skin-tight and a few inches of her soft belly hung out the bottom. Her two feeders had decided she should break 300 before the end of the semester.

Mission accomplished, she had out-gained Jennifer by almost ten pounds and now waddled along at 303 pounds, just six pounds lighter than her friend.
They reached the door and walked out into the mid-December cold toward Jennifers car. It was the last day of finals; they would go back to the apartment and start packing for the trip home for Christmas break tomorrow.

Jennifer? A voice called from behind them. The girls looked at each other before turning around. They knew that voice.

Jennifer silently nodded at Rachel to keep walking to the car and she turned.
William Beale was easily jogging out from the building toward her.

Yes Mr. Beale? She asked quietly. Rachel stood a few feet behind her, not wanting to leave her friend if this creep got abusive.

I-Iuh. He began. Jennifer looked up at his six foot four frame with innocent eyes as she casually shifted her weight so that her sweatshirt rode up a little, exposing her enormous, pale belly just a bit. His eyes flew down to her exposed flesh for just a second. 

I wanted to apologize to you, and you as well Rachel. He said louder for Rachels benefit.

The girls were silent, Rachel walked forward to stand beside her friend, well aware that her belly was exposed as well.

I was deplorable to you two for a good part of the semester, and I wanted to say I am sorry. He stood silent for a moment, his eyes scanning the clouds as he searched for words. 

For what it is worth, that day in the gym you opened my eyes to a few things. II want to thank you for helping realizeI guess I was having issues dealing with the fact that... He looked at his feet and continued. I was a bit obsessed with you Jennifer, in particular.

Are youasking me out, Bill? Jennifer asked as Rachels jaw dropped and she immediately turned and started heading for the car.

Apology accepted Bill. She said over her shoulder.

Jennifer watched her friend leave and laughed.

Um, yes, I guess I am asking if youd like to go to dinner with me sometime. He finished, his face bright red.

Jennifer looked up at him for a moment, searching his eyes before she decided he was sincere. 

I have to start packing to go home to my parents. She said. How about you pick me up at 7:00, I should be done by then.

Rachel was staring at the two through the windshield several yards away and she was astounded when Jennifer and Beale each took out their cell phones and got each others numbers. Jennifer was smiling brightly a moment later as she walked away from Bill and he went back to the building.

You are kidding me! Rachel hollered as soon as Jen opened the car door. 

Jen laughed and said nothing.

Rachel and Jennifer lied next to each other on Jens bed. Both of them were naked and out of breathe. 

Wow. Rachel finally sighed. What brought that on?

I havent gotten laid in two months brought that on.

What do you call what we do? Rachel asked, a little irritated.

I love you, baby. Jennifer said squeezing her friends hand. You make me feel amazing, but this girl needs some dick before she goes crazy.

So me eating your pussy until you scream out loud isnt enough?

Jennifer shot her an annoyed look. I didnt say that, and if it was enough, you wouldnt be screwing the Twinkie Twins. She said referring to Gavin and Arnie, Rachels resident feeders and very frequent sex partners.

Point taken. Rachel replied with a smile and a kiss on Jens forehead. Speaking of which, I have to get in the shower, theyre taking me out for one last dinner before I go home tomorrow.

Leave me some hot water, Bill will be here in an hour.

Ooh, Bill? Rachel teased her. I cant believe your going out with our sadistic gym teacher.

Time for me to be the sadistic one. Jennifer said and laughed her evil scientist laugh as Rachel left to get ready.

Three hours later Jennifer was finishing the third serving from the buffet Bill had taken her to. Much to her own surprise, she was having a wonderful evening. Bill was charming, funny, and was unapologetically stuffing his fat date as much as she could handle.

I still. Jennifer began with her mouth full of mashed potatoes rich in sour cream. She swallowed and washed it down with a huge gulp of her fourth Pepsi. I mean I still cant believe Im sitting across a table from you on a date. 

Im glad you said yes. Bill replied. I have been torturing myself since you put me in my place and made me address what I was really feeling.

Bill had explained himself to her in the car on the way to the restaurant. He was 28 years old and had always been athletic; his father was a 'failed athlete' as he put it. To make up for his lack of a sports career, Bills father had pushed his son relentlessly through grammar school, high school and finally Rutgers University.

There, in his sophomore year Bill had shredded his anterior cruciate ligament, ending any hope of a professional football career. 

Bills life had always been he hottest cheerleaders; the most popular and beautiful girls had always thrown themselves at him. He candidly admitted to Jen that he spent many hours on the Internet searching out overweight women. Rachel and Jennifer had finally called him out and made him face the fact that hiding his attraction was causing him to lash out at the women he wanted most because he was raised to find them repulsive and unattractive. Bill realized as he walked to his office that day that he was not just a popular, good looking jock he always imagined himself to be. He was an asshole, and that was going to change.

Tonight the floodgates opened and Bill was like a new person. He couldnt hide his happiness at being with this girl who weighed almost 100 pounds more than he did, and he was a large, muscular man. Jennifer felt like a princess. Bill opened her door when he picked her up, again when she got out of his car at the restaurant, and then he opened the door to the restaurant for her. She let him pull out her chair and she hadnt gotten out of her chair since. He asked what she was in the mood for and had filled her plate for each time.

Jennifer wore a black, button sweater with a red camisole underneath it. She had undone the top three buttons so that the edges of the camisole would show, surrounding a generous amount of cleavage. Pushing her empty plate aside, she leaned forward on her elbows just enough to expose that cleavage to the man she was sure she wanted to be with tonight and for many nights after.

Bills eyes drifted to her enormous breasts and Jennifer smiled innocently. Not ready to give in to her charms, Bill took her empty plate. 

Dessert? He asked with a grin.

I shouldnt. Jennifer smiled. Im watching my weight.

Like heck you are. He said standing and heading for the dessert table.

Bill closed the door and turned to look at Jennifer standing across the living room from him. She reached up and pulled the clip from her hair and her blonde tresses tumbled down around her round face. Jennifer had dressed conservatively because she was a little nervous of how Bill would react to her. 

An evening of stuffing three huge plates of chicken, mashed potatoes, gravy, meatloaf and more dinner rolls than she could count, followed by four huge servings of cheesecake covered in cherries had left her outfit disheveled. Her bloated belly had pushed up her sweater and pushed down her slacks allowing several inches of previously covered flesh to peek through.

He walked over to her and placed his hands on her hips, drawing her close for their first kiss. She slipped her arms around his neck and their lips touched gently. Softly, his tongue slipped over her lips and she opened her mouth to allow him to enter her. Jennifers tongue slipped against his and they shared the special, personal moment for several minutes.

They separated and Jennifer put her soft hand on his cheek. Are you sure you want me, or am I just some kind of weapon to use against your father?

He took her hand from his cheek and placed it on his heart. It was pounding. What do you think? He asked quietly. Ive never been so excited or nervous to be a with a woman before. 

Jennifer silently took his hand and led him down to her bedroom.


----------



## Blame Picasso

This was kind of a short chapter for me, but I hope you all enjoy.

Rob


----------



## Observer

Nice addition - and for the record I looked into the classification of _How Tammy Got Fat_ per your post above. 

Although it has both Stuffing and Sex in the keywords I agree the latter is where it probably should be. Its been moved from the Unique Special Interests Archive to the Erotica Archive.


----------



## The Fat Man

Great chapter Blame Picasso. You're easily my current favorite writer on the boards right now.

So awesome.


----------



## Blame Picasso

The Fat Man said:


> Great chapter Blame Picasso. You're easily my current favorite writer on the boards right now.
> 
> So awesome.



Thank you, sir. I appreciate the compliment!

Rob


----------



## morepushing13

It is very good. I am interested to see how fat they get before they graduate...


----------



## Angel00101

I hope that one day we will see more of this very fun story. I enjoy reading it very much.


----------



## hip114ster

BP,

Thanks for the effort you've put into this excellent story. Just rediscovered it again. Would love to know how the girls get on in the future...


----------

